# Star Wars: Rebels with Style



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 3, 2008)

OOC Thread
Character Thread

*Part I: Siege*

After years of small raids doing little damage and failures to make any progress, the Alliance to Restore the Republic had its first true victory in the Galactic Civil War. In a moment when the entire Rebellion was on the brink of destruction, with much of its High Command on Yavin IV, literally in the sights of the Death Star, a single X-Wing Starfighter destroyed the battlestation and changed the Rebellion from a tiny movement of idealistic peoples to something that might actually have the ability to fight back against the Galactic Empire.

But the victory was only to be celebrated for a short time. The Empire knew where the Rebellion's base was, and it was only a matter of time before they came again. And they did. First, it was just small raids from strike cruisers and a few TIE Fighters, strafing and bombing the ancient Massassi Temples and then disappearing off into hyperspace. It went on for months, the testing of Yavin IV's defenses...as did the evacuation of the base and a seemingly fruitless search for a new hidden location.

And then, finally, after two months of raids, the Imperial Fleet arrived. Four Star Destroyers and a myriad of other cruisers bombarding the planet from above. The small Rebel fleet above, led by the Mon Calamari Cruiser _Independence_, held the Imperial fleet off for long enough so that the majority of ships could safely escape the system's gravity well and make the jump to hyperspace, but they were soon forced back until they, too, had to jump. With the defenses gone, the Imperials began landing troops.

On the ground, however, was one last ship about to leave. In the huge, open main hangar of the Great Temple that had once housed four squadrons of Starfighters and various other starships, was one single starship. It was a small transport meant for carrying troops, box-shaped and nothing special...and fully loaded with the last of the command personnel able to reach the ship

Standing outside the ship's hatch was a young human male, just under a couple of meters in height and dressed in a grey-black uniform that had likely once been meant for the Fleet Marines. But on the right shoulder was a patch indicating that the man was actually a member of the Alliance's Navy Command. There was a small patch on the left breast of the uniform with a small rank insignia and "Cpt. Droma", but those were where the appearances of a commander ended. The man had an unkempt look to him, obviously in need of a good shave and probably a few haircuts due to the fringe of hair slightly impairing some of his vision and the amount of it gathering at his neck. His eyes were grey and had a hardness to them that went fairly well with the rest of him as he looked over the group in front of him.

He reached out and extended a datapad and spoke in swift and almost angry voice, "Layout of the rest of the base. The Imperials have dropped troops down all over the rear hangar. We just pulled the last of our people out of that area but the damned bucketheads started pouring in before we could destroy the data mainframe. After I get out of here, you're all that we'll have left down here so you damn well better get to that data before they do..." he paused a moment to make sure that sunk in before giving all of you a careful look over, "You get there as fast as you can and then you get the hell off this rock. There's an old YT-2000 about two kliks north of the temple, if the Imps haven't overrun it consider that your ticket out of here. If you've got any questions you damn well better ask them now and ask them quick because its only a matter of time before the Imperials make their way through the corridors to this part of the base."


----------



## drothgery (May 3, 2008)

"Lt. Commander Serrano's squadron is away, then?" Istara said. Her fiancee had been a wing commander in the Imperial Navy before joining the rebellion. As of last night, he'd still been here. "I won't know until we get there whether it'll be faster to physically destroy the mainframe or wipe its data; I wasn't expecting to have to delve into battlefield slicing."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (May 3, 2008)

"Yes sir." Kyne stood at attention, paying close attention to the officer's every word.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 3, 2008)

*Garret (Male Human Sniper)*

"Perhaps *Kyn*, *Yuul* and I can make our way to the _2000_ to ensure out retreat. The three of us should be able to get her prep'ed and running, as well as defend her. 

If ya give me enough warning I can get myself to a good spot and pick off any buckets that you may have tied to your ankles." He shrugs knowing full well that this idea was going to fly as about as well as a pregnant mynoc. His independence bordered on bravado, sometimes, and it tended gets himself into trouble. Sometimes, he feels that he is really just talking to himself.


----------



## Blackrat (May 3, 2008)

*Deurr*

The Ubese warrior was leaning to a wall listening to the briefing. He pulls a detonator from the many pockets on his suit and answers to Istara's comment in a raspy voice. The problem though being that he uses the language of his own people. It doesn't seem to bother him that the others weren't able to understand, he has always let actions speak in his behalf.


----------



## Yeoman (May 3, 2008)

Between my slicing and Deurr's explosives we should be able to disable the mainframe. If you three want to hole up at the freighter, that's fine. But I'm no tactician. Just a doctor with a big gun. While she waits on the decision, she drums her fingers nervously along her heavy blaster, and hums tunelessly. She seems nervous.


----------



## Shalimar (May 3, 2008)

Kay looks at Garrett for a minute, wondering if he was suggesting that he and the other head for the freighter so they can get out without having to wait for the others.  She knew of him, and her sense of him was that he was rather spoiled, and that he might not be reliable, then again they would need to get off of the planet as fast as possible.  If not for the freighter the group of rebels would have to steal a shuttle from the imperial landing forces.  They would still have a back up plan, and it was worth the risk, probably.

"That resembles half a plan.  We'll signal you when we are ready to leave and you can bring the freighter in for a fast pick up.  We should also keep our eyes open for any imperial landing craft."   the Corellian cop said, loosening the straps on her blaster holster.  "Where is the meet up point?" she asked, turnig to the Captain.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 3, 2008)

*Garret (Male Human Sniper)*

*Garret* walks over to *Viria* and pats her on the shoulder teasingly and says:

"It's OK. Mamma Kay will take good care of ya."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 3, 2008)

Captain Droma listened for a moment before resting a hand back on the hatch of the assault shuttle, obviously ready to get off the moon, "All the squadrons are away, and all that's left up there are Imperials. I can't give you anything more detailed than that, though, because I've been a bit busy dragging wounded halfway through this place to get here," he let out a heavy sigh before shaking his head and adopting a less harsh tone, "Last sensor sweep of the ground wasn't good, so be careful out in the forest. There's at least a few heavy speeders out there, too. As for where to go...I've heard reports that Skywalker has found us a new location for a base. Most of the fleet's heading that way but you kids are coming with me after your job is done. That datapad has the coordinates for where I'll be, an empty no where just outside the Galactic Rim."

The Captain's comlink beeped. Rather than grab it, though, he looked down then back up to all of you and nodded, "Damn pilot's getting antsy. Don't get yourselves killed on this rock."

He didn't salute. After a look past all of you to the empty hangar above, he turned and headed into the shuttle, the hatch sealing shut behind him. In a matter of minutes, the shuttle's engines powered up and it was gone, flying out against a hail of Imperial fire and leaving all of you as the last Alliance soldiers left on Yavin IV.


----------



## Shalimar (May 3, 2008)

"Time to get to work.  Standing around will just give the Imps time to get to the data."  She looked over the datapad with the rendevous coordinates and then tossed it to Kyne.  "In case we don't contact you in half an hour assume we aren't coming." the black haired woman said, drawing her pistol.

Looking to Istara and Deurr she nods and heads down the hall, moving slowly and deliberately, sticking to corners for cover she she heads toward the junction of the comm center, briefing room, and turbo lifts.  Kay wasn't entirely thrilled to be sneaking around an abandoned base trying to blow it up as the invaders advanced, it wasn't what she had seen herself doing.  She should have been out solving crimes, not perpetrating them, shaking off the thought, she returned her focus to the job at hand.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 3, 2008)

*Garret (Male Human Sniper)*

Garret looks to *Kyn* and *Yuul*, nods, and then says to Yuul "Perhaps we can use your speeder bike to get there faster."


----------



## drothgery (May 3, 2008)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> Between my slicing and Deurr's explosives we should be able to disable the mainframe. If you three want to hole up at the freighter, that's fine. But I'm no tactician. Just a doctor with a big gun. While she waits on the decision, she drums her fingers nervously along her heavy blaster, and hums tunelessly. She seems nervous.




"It would likely be best leave any slicing to me. I'll explain why when no one's shooting at us." Istara said. She hadn't talked to many people in her short stay on Yavin. Someone was bound to put two and two together and figure out that beautiful blue-eyed blonde who spent a lot of time in the datacenter when she wasn't in the company of one particular fighter pilot was Istara Kandorian. And if the Empire knew that Istara Kandorian was rather more in the Rebellion than a low-level student protester, that could have consequences that she didn't want her father to have to face.

"But... Kay, is it? In any case, you're right, we need to get moving. Come on, K2."

She said, and an R2 droid beeped at her as it rolled behind her.


----------



## Yeoman (May 3, 2008)

drothgery said:
			
		

> "It would likely be best leave any slicing to me. I'll explain why when no one's shooting at us."





Viria shrugs. "Whatever you want kid. Let's just get moving. Sooner we're done here, the sooner we can regroup with the Alliance." Viria adjusts her blaster and waits for the team to get moving, then falls in to the rear.


----------



## possum (May 3, 2008)

Lia Merridon checks the blaster pistol holstered against her hip, checking to make sure that the energy cell and the tibanna gas canister that fuel the weapon are working correctly.  She also checks the stun setting on the weapon, making sure that is disengaged.  A lot of trouble could have been averted years before if that action had been a habit back then.

As the group begins to split up, Lia silently stays with the group charged with wiping the base's computers.


----------



## drothgery (May 3, 2008)

_Kid?_ Istara thought. _I'd bet half of the Kandorian fortune that woman's not five years my senior._


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 4, 2008)

OOC:[sblock]Since you guys are splitting up, going to arbitrarily label the two groups for my own ease here. Interior and Exterior are what I'll use for now. Hopefully that's self-explanatory enough. [/sblock]

*Interior Group*

It took some time to reach the exit corridor from the main hangar, due to just how large the place was...especially being so empty. The corridor itself was mostly empty, the stone walls angled inwards slightly, making it slightly cramped to go along with the ancient feeling to the entire place.

At the end of the corridor, still somewhat distant but easy to spot due to the contrasting colours, were bodies. From the grey colour of them, they were likely not Stormtroopers or Imperial troops at all, but Alliance soldiers. There were black splotches across the stone walls near the two junctions, and even more against the two turbolift tubes were most of the bodies were...blaster scoring, likely. There didn't look to be any Imperials immediately in sight, but sounds could be heard...distant, vague, but definitely more sounds that should be heard from an ancient stone temple that was supposed to be evacuated.


----------



## Shalimar (May 4, 2008)

"Sithspit." Kay cursed as she saw the bodies.  "It looks like its going to be a race, and I'm not sure that they didn't start first.  The only way to erase the data is going to be erasing the equiment itself...permanently."  Looking to Istara...at least that was what she thought the other woman's name was, Kay offered "There is still enough time for you two to catch up to the other group if you'd rather.  I don't think your slicing skills will be as useful as we imagined."

"The comm room is the quickest way to the data room.  I'll open the door and pitch a stun grenade in to catch anyone waiting for us.  Use that time to knock down anyone still standing.  After that its just across the hall and we can take out the hard drives with grenades or explosives.  Once that job is done we proceed out by the rear hangar into the jungle for pickup."  the Corellian woman says, sounding all business and seriousness despite her youth.  As she approaches the junction that would take them to the comm center and briefing room she points to Duerr and Viria and points to the left side of the corridor, to cover the left passage, and she indicates Lia should help her cover the right.  If Istara was staying she could keep a watch towards the lifts while the others checked the side paths.


----------



## possum (May 4, 2008)

Lia nods.  "Got you covered," she says, watching the area intently.


----------



## drothgery (May 4, 2008)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Sithspit." Kay cursed as she saw the bodies.  "It looks like its going to be a race, and I'm not sure that they didn't start first.  The only way to erase the data is going to be erasing the equiment itself...permanently."  Looking to Istara...at least that was what she thought the other woman's name was, Kay offered "There is still enough time for you two to catch up to the other group if you'd rather.  I don't think your slicing skills will be as useful as we imagined."




"You can't spare someone to escort me, and no one who's not a heavy trooper should be trying to make her way through this mess alone." Istara said. "I'll be all right. I built a little something special into my pistol." _As long as they didn't ask her how likely it was that she'd *hit* anything..._

Which wasn't being fair to herself. She graded out as a very skilled amateur on a targetting range or against remotes. But that was all she'd ever shot at.


----------



## Yeoman (May 4, 2008)

Viria shoulders her massive blaster rifle. "Do it. No one is getting past me."


----------



## Blackrat (May 4, 2008)

Deurr is tagging along with the group, fiddling with a remote detonator to set the frequency so he doesn't need to do it when they are already there. To be sure sure, he sets another one also on their way and finally slungs the heavy rifle to his hands.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 5, 2008)

*Interior Group:*

Though the corridors remain hauntingly empty save for the few corpses near the lift tubes, there are still many signs of a fight. The smell of ozone is impossible to miss in the air, evidence of very recent blaster fire to go along with all the black scorch marks across the stone walls...and the door to the comm center, which is closed but, just in front of it, is an unmoving body of an Imperial Stormtrooper with some smoke rising from the faceplate of his helmet.

Down the other direction of the corridor are more Stormtrooper bodies, at least four down the corridor from the briefing room...which is missing its door. Some of the stone walls have collapsed there, too, making it hard to see beyond where the door to the old briefing area should have been.

Distantly, echoing down the corridors from multiple directions, faint sounds can still be heard, though there is still no sign of any living Imperial troops still.

Kay:[sblock]The door to the comm center looks very slightly buckled inwards.[/sblock]

Deurr:[sblock]The door to the briefing room at the other end of the hall looks to have been completely destroyed by a small explosive charge.[/sblock]

*Exterior Group:*

The Great Temple where the Yavin Base was built within was actually one large temple and a smaller, similarly designed temple just to the north. The main hangar of the base faced south, meaning that out that direction, all that could currently be seen was dirt, grass, and eventually, trees. There were no Imperials to the south just yet...or at least, none that could be seen.

Around the two temples would be a clearing between them and the jungle beyond, roughly half a kilometer's worth of empty nothingness before the thick, hard-to-traverse jungle took over. There were some smaller clearings within the jungle, most of that was towards the north, apparently where the YT-2000 was supposed to be. But reports were also that the Imperials had mostly been coming from that direction. They would likely be focused on taking the base and everything within, rather than worried about the surrounding jungle...probably.


----------



## Shalimar (May 5, 2008)

"Sithspit," Kay cursed at seeing the state of the door, Imps had tried to get in, possibly breaking the door.  It may or may not have been inoperable depending on how much it was bent.

"I think were a bit behind in this race, people." the Corellian said moving forward to the door.  "Duerr, help me try to open it, hopefully its not been bent to much to let us through. Viria try and cover the hall behind us, if we can get in the door we may need to take the long way to the Data room."

Moving forward to the door, Kay tried to operate the door controls. Keeping her stun grenade ready in her hand meant she had to reholster her blaster to get a hand free for the door controls but she felt the grenade would be more useful.


----------



## possum (May 5, 2008)

Lia makes her way through the bodies of the Stormtroopers, blaster pistol held at the ready.  She tries not to think of the men behind the mask, hoping that they're clones and not recruits.  At least then she doesn't have to think about the families left behind.

She motions to the other, more accomplished fighters of the group to take the lead, preferring to wait.


----------



## drothgery (May 5, 2008)

"K2, see if you can do something if Kay and Duerr can't force the door." Istara said.

The droid beeped.

"You're not a war droid, and you have some tools that might be useful for breaking down a door. Though it might be faster to just go around." She argued back.

A low-pitched series of beeps that sounded frustrated followed, but the droid rolled up behind Kay.


----------



## Blackrat (May 5, 2008)

Deurr moves next to Kay and comments on the condition of the door. "Blown. Small charge." He is short on words but everyone already knew that. He doesn't like speaking in basic. "Won't open without force"


----------



## Yeoman (May 5, 2008)

"Got it. I've got something special for any imperial visitors." Viria hears Deurr mention the door won't open without being forced. "So, break it down or go around? Breaking it is faster, but that will surely get someone's attention. Going around is a little safer I guess, but isn't time a factor? I say blow the door."


----------



## Blackrat (May 5, 2008)

OOC: Can Deurr approximate wether or not the door can be blown open with a charge or thermal det. (or maybe put a rocket through it  )? Big explosives would do the trick but we don't have much...


----------



## drothgery (May 5, 2008)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> "Got it. I've got something special for any imperial visitors." Viria hears Deurr mention the door won't open without being forced. "So, break it down or go around? Breaking it is faster, but that will surely get someone's attention. Going around is a little safer I guess, but isn't time a factor? I say blow the door."




"You're the combat vets here, but it seems to me that our supplies of explosives are limitted, and it'll take longer to set up a charge that won't take us with it than it will to go around." Istara says.


----------



## Yeoman (May 5, 2008)

"Let's get Deurr's take on this. I'm good either way with my toy here, as she gently pats her heavy repeater, so let's decide and do whatever it takes."


----------



## Ampers& (May 5, 2008)

To Garret, Yuul responds, "Sounds like a plan; let's get down to the hangar and see if she's still around to be had." He begins hustling towards the hangar where the ground vehicles were stored, blaster in hand, assuming Garret and Kyn will follow. "Got to warn you, though," he adds, "She's only got two seats, and if it's the ship you're after, it'd be better for the two of you to take her. If we don't find a spare, I can hold my own outside of the base and hopefully secure you a landing area." This was already a more sticky situation than Yuul would hope for.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 5, 2008)

*Garret (Male Human Sniper) - Exterior*

"Maybe it can seat all three of us but a be a little slower. Two of us can kind of hold on to the side and run or skip with it. We may need all three of us. Pilot, Engineer, and Mechanic to get her running. Plus if there are bucket head about we will need three as they do not go quietly."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (May 5, 2008)

"Either way, we need to hurry. " Kyne smiles and hops on the bike, "Hold on tight."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 6, 2008)

*Interior Group:*

Deurr[sblock]Was a bit unclear, I think. I was actually referring to the door on the OTHER end of the hallway being destroyed rather than the damage to the Comm Center door...however, a quick little roll here on looking at the Comm Center door and it does look like there was some kind of explosive that went off nearby. It wasn't big, though, as the door is just very slightly buckled compared to the Briefing Room's door on the other end of the corridor, which is completely destroyed and surrounded by stone rubble. Considering the damage to the other door, a charge placed near the center of the Comm Center's door should destroy the thing pretty easily...though it might cause the walls to collapse, too.

...and a rocket would definitely take it out.[/sblock]

Upon Kay's activating of the door controls, there was a slight pop sound from the controls themselves, with the lights around them suddenly going dark. In the uncomfortable silence, R2-K2 emitted a series of beeps.

To those that understand Binary...[sblock]The R2 unit comments that if everyone would just get out of his way, it would be easy to fix what Kay had broken.[/sblock]

But a moment later, the door slid open...well, not completely. There was the typical hiss as it slid to the left, but then a sudden, violent noise of metal scraping metal before the door stopped completely, only half open. But through the smaller opening than would have been preferred, two white-armoured Stormtroopers could be seen facing the other direction, with a young-looking human male in a solid black Imperial uniform staring wide-eyed right at the opening in obvious shock.

Combat Info[sblock]Since you guys have the jump on them...this'll be the surprise round. Initiative first, of course.
Istara: 13
Lia: 21
Kay: 27
Viria: 19
Deurr: 23

So...order for this round is: Kay, Deurr, Lia, Viria, Istara.[/sblock]

*Exterior Group*

OOC[sblock]Question before pushing this one on...

There are three of you, and only two can fit onto a speeder bike. So, the obvious questions becomes how do you want to move on? Speederbikes are WAY too fast to just hang onto without a place to be safely on, even at the slower speeds its just not doable to squeeze three on the tiny chassis as there just isn't room.

So how do you guys want to handle this?[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (May 6, 2008)

_I never thought we could fight the Empire without killing anyone. But I'd hoped I wouldn't have to pull the trigger myself._ Istara thinks.

If Istara has line of sight on one or more of the imperials...

Istara lines up a shot at the unarmored black-unfiormed imperial (or whichever stormtrooper is closest, if she doesn't have LoS on the officer), then fires. 

[sblock]
Spend her swift action and move action to Aim, so she can ignore cover (which her allies likely are providing), then fire her pistol.

attack; damage (assumes target is within 20 squares) (1d20+5=13, 3d6+5=10) 
[/sblock]

Otherwise, she'll try and move to where she can get a better shot, and line things up to take it.

[sblock]
Move to somewhere where she has line of sight on at least one Imperial, if possible, and begin Aiming; same targeting rules as above.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (May 6, 2008)

Blinking in surprise as the door opens on the imperials, kay quickly throws the readied stun gernade and ducks back around the door for cover from the flash, drawing her blaster again as the grenade explodes in a flash of stunning energy.

OOC:  Standard Action to throw the Stun Grenade Attack Roll 6+17=23
Stun Damage 4d6+2 = 20
Move action to take full cover behind the door and clear a shot for the others
Swift action to quickdraw her heavy blaster


----------



## possum (May 6, 2008)

Amidst the stun grenade going off into the room, Lia--covering Kay--quickly aims her blaster pistol at the nearest Stormtrooper.  The shot is wide however.  Attack=9


----------



## OnlytheStrong (May 6, 2008)

[sblock=ooc] Kyne has some ranks in mechanic, although I doubt they would leave us with a ship that needs repair. Anyone that can fly can go get it, but I'll have to suggest Kyne (being a pilot and all).[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (May 6, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Ah, okay. I misunderstood.[/sblock]
Deurr was taking a look at the bent door when the droid came to open it. Seeing the imperials standing just the other side he curses in Ubese and slings the blaster to hand while sidestepping to take cover behind the doorframe.


----------



## Yeoman (May 6, 2008)

*Dr. Viria - surprise round*

Viria manuevers herself to try and get a clear shot into the room at her first opportunity. _Time to make them pay..._ she thinks to herself.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 6, 2008)

*Garret (Male Human Sniper) - Exterior*

Garret looks to the speeder bike and then looks at the three of us standing there. 

"You two advance and get things started. I'll hoof it after you. I do not mind the long hike. Its what I do. 

You will want to keep a low profile as you go and let me know if there is anything coming down the pike. You will get there pretty quickly and, assuming nothing goes crazy, I should be there by the time you get things started. The both of you have enough skills get'er start'ed up. 

It will be much easier when I get there, assuming that there is a bit of work to do.

Oh, and my comm is encrypted on frequency 37k."

Not liking the thought of hiking it alone with Imperials swarming the area, but not afraid to cap a few if he needs to, he looks to the *Yuul* and *Kyn* for their thoughts.


[*OOC: *How quickly can I make the to make the 2 clicks assuming nothing goes wrong, and I am careful about being too much in the open. (Endurance +9) ]


----------



## Ampers& (May 6, 2008)

Yuul weighs the options for a few moments, and realizes that if there are more Imperials in the area than he thought, Garret might stand a better chance than he. He sighs, sets his commlink, and hops on the passenger seat. "If you run into trouble, my comm will be on the same frequency. Don't be a hero." he tells Garret before the speeder takes off.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 6, 2008)

*Garret (Male Human Sniper) - Exterior*

Garret watches as Yuul and Kyn take off towards the escape ship. He shoulders and locks in his rifle, sighs, and begins the ominous journey jogging after them. 

He tries to keep hidden and stops at various points to pull out his electrobinoc's to look around and make sure that he is not being followed, or to see any dangers that lie ahead. He will also look to make towards high points to make recon easier (as well as sniping if need be).


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 7, 2008)

*Interior Group:*

Combat Info:[sblock]As this is a Surprise Round, everyone only gets ONE action. With that in mind, Kay is only able to toss the grenade. The attack does hit all three of them. The two Stormtroopers are knocked unconscious but the Officer is still up.

Assuming Lia alters her target to the officer...her attack still does miss.

All others are simply moving/adjusting position to get a clear shot through the half-open door. 

That ends the Surprise Round and now the Officer joins the Initiative...he gets a 17. That changes our order to: Kay, Deurr, Lia, Viria, Officer, Istara.

Actions?[/sblock]

Kay's stun grenade hits the floor and explodes in a flash of odd light. The three Imperials all let out noises of surprise, and just as the light fades, the two armoured Stormtroopers drop to the floor with a pair of loud thuds and the clattering of their armour. The man in uniform, however, manages to stay on his feet. He sways slightly before catching himself on a nearby comm panel before staring in a somewhat distant way towards you, fumbling to his hip for his blaster but obviously having great difficulty in even that simple of an action.

*Speeder Bike Group*

The small speeder bike shoots out of the hangar and into the clearing surrounding the Great Temple with the usual ease. The warm air hits hard, but there is still the oddness of the lack of Imperial troops to be found anywhere immediately around the main hangar. In the sky above, however, a pair of shuttles can be seen coming down, though they're still high enough up to be of little concern as long as the bike keeps moving. What is noticeable, however, is against the backdrop of the huge orange gas giant, Yavin, a wedge-shaped shadow, too big to be a Star Destroyer but haunting similar and just sitting up in orbit.

Upon moving around to begin taking the speeder north, the glint of metal can be seen off in the distance near the small temple at the northern edge of the clearing. A direct path to where the ship should be would go directly through that area before cutting into the sparser sections of the jungle to the north. The jungle is still quite thick nearby, but the speeder bike can likely be navigated through it with some careful piloting though it would likely take more time to get to the location of the YT-2000.

OOC:[sblock]...a long way of asking, which direction do you guys want to take to get to where you're going? [/sblock]

*Garret:*

OOC:[sblock]If you aren't seen, and move at a quick pace it would take roughly 10 minutes or so. But this would change depending on if you want to go deeper into the jungle for cover, just use the treeline at the edge, or go for it in the open more. Also consider the above descriptions for your use, minus the speeder bike parts, of course.[/sblock]

You're able to make it to the treeline quickly enough without, as far as you can tell, being spotted. The area around the two Temples is mostly flat, grassy, and devoid of any kind of cover at all...cleared out so that ships can land easily and enter the hangars without any difficulty. There are a few very tall watch towers in a few places near the perimeter at various points, but they are easy to see and while they would give a perfect vantage point, would also likely make you an easy target for any Imperial lookouts.

With your electrobinoculars out and looking towards the north, you can see a new, three-winged _Lambda_-class shuttle setting down between the two large Temples and its landing ramp dropping before a handful of Stormtroopers pour out and uniformed Imperials carrying some kind of equipment. Before you can make anything of it, though, something new comes into view...a two-legged AT-ST walker, patrolling the area around the rear hangar with its top hatch open and one of the crewmen sitting halfway out looking around with his own pair of electrobinoculars, though he doesn't seem to see you.

Beyond that, you can't see many other signs of the Imperial soldiers. It is likely that many of them are in the two temples, but considering the fleet above and the number of landing ships reported during the invasion, there should be a lot more troops than you can see.


----------



## Shalimar (May 7, 2008)

Kay watches the two armored troopers falls and quickly draws her blaster from her belt, flicking it over to stun mode with her thumb as it comes into line with the only foe still standing, the unarmored officer.  Blinking at the irony inherent in the situation, she fires off a stun bolt at the man to hopefully finish doing the job that the grenade had started.

(Quickdraw blaster as swift, change mode as move (or swift unimportant), and fire
To Hit = 19
Damage = 18 (Stun))


----------



## drothgery (May 7, 2008)

(just move Istara's action from above over into round 1, though I suspect the officer will drop before she can act)


----------



## FreeXenon (May 7, 2008)

*Garret (Male Human Sniper) - Exterior*

*_Thinking that he really needs to get his scope and/or electrobinoculars recordable or transmittable so everyone can see_*

*Comlink to Everyone:*  "We have three-winged Lambda-class shuttle setting down between the two large Temples with a handful of bucketheads getting out, and I think they have scanning equipment.

AT-ST walker, patrolling the area around the rear hangar looking with ectrobinoculars"

*_He shakes his head and thinks this is not going well_*

Garret will stay just inside the forest - enough for cover an so that it does not slow him down too much. As I get closer I will head into the forest so that I have cover and can scout out in case I have the wrong ship or if there are Imperials about.


----------



## Blackrat (May 7, 2008)

Deurr peers from the cover and brings his heavy blaster forth. Remembering the tactical advantage of a live prisoner just in time he switches the fire to stun and takes a shot.


----------



## Yeoman (May 7, 2008)

Viria braces her heavy repeating rifle as best she can, and prepares to fire on the officer if he hasn't been brought down or surrenders. 

[sblock=OOC]
2 Swift Actions to brace, and a standard to ready an action to use burst fire on the officer if he hasn't gone down or surrendered already. 

Also, are you making the rolls physically AMG, or should we use invisible castle or something similar?[/sblock]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 8, 2008)

*Interior Group*

Combat Info[sblock]Okay...Kay's shot hits the officer, but the stun doesn't drop him. Instead it shaves off a bit more hp and drops him 2 more down on the condition track. 

That puts Deurr up...his shot is a 17, and that hits. Also ends up doing 17 (stun) damage, with is enough before the whole stun stuff to exceed his damage threshold and drop him 2 more down the condition track. That puts him out, and combat over.[/sblock]

Before the Imperial can get his hands on his blaster, the blue rings of energy from Kay's stun blast hit him. The man nearly collapses onto the console next to him, he twists slightly, too, but somehow manages to keep on his feet.

But a second stun blast from Deurr's rifle is enough. When they hit him, its easy to see the eyes roll back into the man's head before he falls forward onto the communications console and then falls off that to collapse awkwardly and probably painfully to the floor below without making any sounds beyond the thud when he hits.

*Garret:*

You're able to move fairly quickly thanks to the thickness of the jungle, even at the edge of the clearing around the two ancient Massassi Temples. But before you get very far, certainly not close to where the YT-2000 is supposed to be, you see something else.

Now you can see the rear hangar of the Great Temple and clearly see the entire area between both of the temples. But there wasn't just a single patrolling AT-ST. You can now see another AT-ST on the other side of the clearing, a half-kilometer away. You can also see a few dozen Stormtroopers gathering up bodies near that end, with various other uniformed Imperials in the area. There's also a small assault transport, just big enough to uncomfortably fit about twenty troops and a single pilot.

Still, there are likely hundreds more troops somewhere out there that you can't yet see. Thankfully, none of the ones you can see seem to have taken any notice of you.


----------



## Blackrat (May 8, 2008)

Deurr moves quickly through the room to the opposite door and peeks to the hallway.
"Check the troopers. They usually carry thermal detonators. I want those." He says with his raspy voice on the way.


----------



## Shalimar (May 8, 2008)

Looking at the downed troopers, Kay grins and turns to the rest of the rebels.  "Viria, would you mind putting on the Storm Trooper armor?  You too Lia, it could help us bluff our way through instead of having to fight every imperial on ths moon, and the force knows there must be hundreds here by now."

"Istara, do you think you and your droid could close the door behind us?  It wouldn't do to be snuck up on like we did to these losers."  Kay asks as she quickly moves to strip the officer of his uniform.  "We can leave these guys here while we blow the data center and grab them on the way back if there is time...Do you guys agree?" she asks as she slips quickly into the officer's uniform, leaving her skin tight body stocking on beneath the uniform.


----------



## drothgery (May 8, 2008)

"Sure." Istara says. "Do we have any way to tie these guys up? There's no telling when -- or if -- they'll come to after a stun that heavy."

And then she and K2 went to work on the door.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 8, 2008)

*Garret (Male Human Sniper) - Exterior (Temple 2)*

*Encrypted Comlink to Everyone:* Rear hanger of temple 2 - AT-ST number 2 on the other side of the clearing +  a twenty troop small assault transport; a few dozen Stormtroopers gathering up bodies with some officers.

*Encrypted Comlink to Yuul, Kyn:* "I hope you guys are there. Its getting heavy here. Still on my way"

Garret, sticking to the hidden solitude of the forest, quietly makes his way to the other side of the temple to where the YT-2000 should be (and hopefully no walking targets).


----------



## Yeoman (May 8, 2008)

Viria shakes her head in disgust at the idea of wearing the confiscated stormtrooper armor. "Yeah, I can probably do that. I don't really think they  designed that armor with women in mind though. Should be...interesting."

While changing, Viria roots around for any grenades the three imperials might have had, passing the thermals to Deurr if she sees any.

[sblock=OOC]
So, if it does fit, I think that's a 2 point drop in my reflex defense I believe. Boo inferior armor! 
[/sblock]


----------



## Ampers& (May 8, 2008)

After catching that brief glimpse of light near the temple, and hearing Garret's broadcasts, Yuul shouts to Kyn over the sound of the engine; "Kyn, we can't go along the main route, too much activity! Think you can improvise?" he asks, pointing into the jungle.

On the commlink, he replies, "Roger that, Garret, we're taking the long way 'round. We'll contact you when we are within visual range of the transport."


----------



## Yeoman (May 8, 2008)

Whole Team Encrypted Com Channel: "We copy you here Garret. 3 imperials have been disabled. Continuing to the target now."


----------



## Shalimar (May 8, 2008)

"Storm Troopers are more powerfully built...than most of us anyway. The armor should be adjustable, up to a point.  I figure the three of us make like Istara and Duerr and the officer are our prisoners and we overpower the crew of that Lambda Garrett said was out behind us.  Bring the officer to question, we can always dump him later if we have to."  Kay said, sharing the begginings of her plan with the others as she tied up the stunned troopers with the liquid cable from her utility belt.

"That is secondary to blowing the data center.  Once you are suited up, the center is on the otherside of this door."  the Corellian says, heading over to the second entrance to the Comm center.  "Same drill in that room, open the door and toss in a grenade, or a Thermal Detonator, then go in to finish the job.  Sound like a plan?"

[sblock=OOC] Yea, but medium armor slows down your speed.  With Improved Armor Defense your defense is 2(Stat) + 1 (Class) + 4 (level) + 1/2 Armor.  I think Battle Armor is +8 so you would be at 21 in Battle Armor and 20 in Storm Trooper Armor without being slowed down to 3/4th speed by the medium armor[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (May 8, 2008)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Storm Troopers are more powerfully built...than most of us anyway. The armor should be adjustable, up to a point.  I figure the three of us make like Istara and Duerr and the officer are our prisoners and we overpower the crew of that Lambda Garrett said was out behind us.  Bring the officer to question, we can always dump him later if we have to."  Kay said, sharing the begginings of her plan with the others as she tied up the stunned troopers with the liquid cable from her utility belt.




"I can probably resize the armor to fit you better if you want to keep it," Istara says, not looking up from her work on the door, "but it'd take me a few hours, I think. Give me a few days and some spare parts and I'll throw in some upgrades."


----------



## possum (May 8, 2008)

Lia looks at the Stormtrooper armor in disgust, but agrees with the tactical advantage of it.    Upon looking at the stunned Imperials, she thinks how odd it is that she--among all of them--would be the first one to consider killing the Imperials.  "Alright," she says, looking at the armor.  "But how do you get all of this stuff on?" she adds.


----------



## Yeoman (May 8, 2008)

"Damn, I think this guy was part wookie. Can this armor smell worse?" She looks down at the captured imperials. "So how do we keep them, she points at the two stormtroopers, from alerting others, or the one we're taking with us for that matter? Unless you plan on cabling their mouths shut...or moving really fast through here."

[sblock=OOC]
Oops, had improved armored defense backwards in my head. I'll still go back to my battle armor personally afterwards. Viria wouldn't stay in this stuff for longer than required anyway.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 8, 2008)

*Interior Group*

The entirety of the comm room was a mess, though it didn't seem to be the fault of the Imperials. What few chairs there were were tossed over on their backs, along with pieces of datafilm strewn across one of the consoles near the opposite end of the room, both likely results of the quit exit by the comm officers that had stayed until the very last minute rather than any Imperial scrounging. There was no blaster scoring in the room, and no direct signs of any actual fight, unlike in the corridors outside.

On the left wall was a cracked and ruined holoscreen, with the consoles below it showing no signs of life. In fact, beyond a few small lamps somewhat randomly placed around the ceiling, the entire room seemed to be dark. Despite that, the large comm panel in the center of the room, the one the Imperial Officer collapsed next to, looks to have power still. A few of the panels on the console are still active and lit up with at least one light blinking slightly.

As for the Stormtroopers, it seemed that while it might be a bit uncomfortable, switching into the armour was definitely possible. The actual plasteel armour pieces were easy enough to remove, coming off in separate pieces rather than as one large piece of armour. The black, bodyglove of the undersuit was harder to remove from the two young men that had been wearing the armour, but it was made of a material that would stretch well enough to fit just about any average-sized humanoid.

The Officer's uniform is, of course, easier to work with. The black colour rather than green identifies him as an Army officer, and the rank badge on the left breast indicates the young man as a Commander. From the looks of him, he was probably just out of the Academy, too. Definitely young, even compared to some of the Alliance's officers.

Istara[sblock]The door is repairable, but it'll take well over an hour. The problem isn't in the wiring or anything like that, rather the fact that some small explosive buckled the door inwards slightly so that it no longer moves along the right path. The door also isn't responding to the control panel anymore, seemingly stuck where it had stopped and unable to move beyond that point one way or another.

You can probably still get the door closed through forcing it, though any real repairs are going to take too much time.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (May 8, 2008)

"I don't think I'm going to be able to shut the door without forcing it." Istara said. "And while K2 has his merits, he's not built for heavy lifting." 

[sblock=binary]
The droid seems to think that Istara (8 str, and roughly 5 feet tall and under 100 lbs) isn't exactly built for heavy lifting either.
[/sblock]

Still, she and the droid try to push the door shut.


----------



## Shalimar (May 8, 2008)

"If we can't do anything about it we can't do anything about it."  Kay told the slicer, as she finished tying up the troopers.  It used up the cord from the belt, and it wasn't perfect, someone might come along and find them, but it was the best that they could do without any good place to stash the bodies.

Once she had finished with the troopers and straightening her new uniform she frowned at the rank insignia.  He was pretty young to be an officer, especially a Commander, if she wasn't wearing his rank insignia she would have guessed he was a lieutenant.  Commander was a very high rank and it made her wonder if she shouldn't remove a few of the pips from the insignia so she wouldn't stand out so much.  Females were rare, ranking females were almost an unknown species.

Shrugging, she stood next to the still shut door and out her remaining stun grenade.  If there was anyone in the hall way she'd use it, otherwise she switch to a frag grenade when they went into the Data room.  "Everyone ready?  We clear the Data room, grab sleeping beauty here and head on out, right?"


----------



## possum (May 9, 2008)

_Oh, if Jorec could see me now..._ Lia thinks as she begins to put the stormtrooper uniform on.


----------



## Blackrat (May 9, 2008)

"I say we put the troopers in the data-room when we blow it. Get's rid of the problem." Deurr mumbles while waiting for the others to get the suits on.


----------



## Yeoman (May 9, 2008)

"That's cold, but efficient, the stormtroopers deserve no better. Now let's get moving." She smiles coldly and looks distant for a moment thinking of something, before adjusting her liberated armor, and slinging her rifle into the ready position.


----------



## drothgery (May 9, 2008)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> "That's cold, but efficient, the stormtroopers deserve no better. Now let's get moving." She smiles coldly and looks distant for a moment thinking of something, before adjusting her liberated armor, and slinging her rifle into the ready position.




"If you were going to kill them anyway, you shouldn't have stunned them to start with." Istara says.

_I'll not lie to myself and say my actions have not led to any deaths. Diverting funds and Kandorian Heavy Industries supplies -- which is to say weapons, when all is said and done -- to the rebellion surely did that. But if I have to pull the trigger myself, I will not begin by killing prisoners._


----------



## possum (May 9, 2008)

"No." Lia replies to Deurr's suggestion to leave the Imperials in the room when the explosives are detonated.  "I will not murder them.  We take them somewhere where they'll be safe from the blast and let their fellows find them and let them loose."


----------



## Yeoman (May 10, 2008)

"Your call. Just remember this thing, she pats the repeater, has no stun setting. I was shooting to kill. Now we can figure it all out after the charges are placed. We'll a spot for them, and go."


----------



## possum (May 10, 2008)

"There's a difference between killing someone in battle and leaving them unconscious in a room full of explosives..."


----------



## Yeoman (May 10, 2008)

"Enough moralizing, let's get going." _Why am I on the defensive? It was his idea. I'll never understand some people.._


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 11, 2008)

*Interior Group:*

Istara was unable to force the door closed, though it did give a few centimeters before getting stuck again. If anything, at least it would mean anyone coming in behind them would have to do so one person at a time.

Thankfully, the door on the opposite end of the comm room did not seem to be damaged at all. Hitting the switch caused the door to easily and almost silently slide open, revealing the door to the data center across the corridor was closed. That, and more bodies. Up against the wall just to the right of the door was the slumped over form of a grey-skinned Duros in a Fleet Marine uniform. The black marks on his chest and shoulder were easy to spot, and there was an uncomfortable smell in the air of scorched flesh.

Looking down the corridor, Stormtroopers could be seen...for just a moment. Only two were visible and then just for a few seconds before they turned the corner and continued down the corridor to somewhere else. Considering the direction they took to turn that corner, they weren't coming from the bunks at the opposite end, but probably either the mess or the data center.

*Speeder Bike Group:*

A quick turn takes you out of the open clearing around the two temples and immediately into the sparser sectiosn of Yavin IV's jungle. Here it is difficult, but not too horribly taxing to keep from hitting anything. Slight adjustments in height, up and down to avoid underbrush and then low branches, come quickly but are easy to see coming and be ready for. Finding a path is the real trouble, weaving through the trees to head north in an area that never really had any kinds of paths meant that it was a matter of avoiding hitting the trees and just aiming north as best as possible through that.

In the blur of motions caused by constant directional adjustments and, of cousre, the speed of the vehicle, it is hard to see anything beyond what's coming directly at you. Despite this, however, you're both able to catch a few glimpses of Imperial troops. Most are off to the sides, out of direct sight due to the trees and foliage but the white coloured armour still easy to spot against it even as a blur. Sometimes you catch sight of a glint of metal, but never very close thankfully.

And then, after only a few minutes that would have been shorter if not for the jungle, you notice the jungle is becoming less densely packed. Suddenly there are no trees at all, and you break through the jungle to a small corridor of completely crushed trees perpendicular to your course. It is only a twenty odd meters wide, meaning you're right back into the forest in barely a second, but you do see the source of the destruction briefly: a large, wheeled tank-like vehicle moving away from you and towards the Great Temple.

Back in the jungle, however, the trees continue to remain relatively sparse and from your information you know you should be close to where the transport is supposed to be. It takes only a moment to see the glint of metal reflecting the system's starlight from above, and then only a second more to identify it as the ship...that clearly Corellian design but rather than being asymmetrical as most of their transports seem to be, this one has its rounded, segmented-window cockpit directly in the center.

Before you reach exactly where it is, however, you see something else...white figures. Four or five of them at least, though its difficult to count at the speed you're approaching the ship at thanks to the trees you're still having to quickly maneuver around.

[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]

*Garret:*

As you begin to move north again, towards where the transport should be in an area probably just beyond the clearing of the two temples, you notice more Imperial troops arriving in the area from almost all directions. A large number of troops exit the jungle not thirty meters in front of you, seeming to take no notice at all as they head towads the Great Temple.

While the two AT-ST walkers continue to patrol the immediate area around the rear hangar, you do notice something else, too. Many of the Stormtroopers are beginning to spread out in wider patrols of the area. Whether they're looking for anything specific or just patrolling to patrol, you can't tell.

Watching these patrols move in various directions all over, you're still able to continue directly north without too much trouble...just making sure to keep low and sometimes having to move somewhat deeper into the jungle thanks to sparse tree cover as you move farther north. Even at a careful pace, it only takes you a few more minutes to reach the northern edge of the, meaning the YT-2000 should be just a half-kilometer or so farther north...roughly, of course.

As you begin to move into the jungle itself and away from the clearing, however, you notice a small group of just three Stormtroopers that are doing something you had yet to encounter: walking the edge of the jungle. They're a good distance away when you first spot them heading towards you, holding their blaster rifles casually and obviously talking to one other more than paying attention to everything around them. At the speed they're moving, it'll probably be only a minute or two before they're within just a couple of meters of you. Without making a run for it, there's not likely any way to move fast enough to get far enough into the jungle to be completely out of their sight in time.


----------



## Shalimar (May 11, 2008)

Seeing the Storm Troopers retreating, Kay bites back a curse and darts forward, hitting the controls to the Data center door, telling it to open.  If the data center's equipment had been taken, they needed to know.  Needed to know when the troopers will still close enough to catch up to.

[Ready an action to toss the stun gernade if there is anyone inside the data center]


----------



## FreeXenon (May 11, 2008)

*Garret (Human Male Sniper 4)*

*Encrypted ComLink to Everyone:* "They're coming out of the woods in swarms now. They're everywhere and starting to fan out.

I'm about half a...

Crap!"

_Using my best judgment I will either freeze and take 20 (if I can) or stealthily move into the forest a little more and then take 10 - assuming, and hoping, that they are 2 minutes away I should have enough time. I will definitely use a Force Point if I need to. _

[*OOC:* What's that sound? That is the sound of me craping my pants!  ]


----------



## Yeoman (May 11, 2008)

Dr. Viria moves to the flanking position of the door, and prepares to blast anyone she sees. She looks at Kay and nods towards the door, then her rifle. 

[sblock=OOC]
Following suit with Kay, and readying an action to spray an autofire blast into the room if she sees any imperials.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ampers& (May 11, 2008)

After passing through the tunneled clearing, Yuul radios the others immediately. "Update, some kind of wheeled tank heading towards the Great Temple. We are approaching the ship, will radio again once it is secure."

Yuul raises his blaster pistol at one of the white figures from the speeder, hoping to catch them off-guard while he and Kyn make their entrance. He does his best, in spite of the speeder's quick movements, to get a shot off.

[sblock=OOC]I don't know what happened to OnlyTheStrong, so I will do my best to tell Yuul's side until we can have a proper interaction between Kyn, Yuul, and the troopers.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (May 12, 2008)

"We had best hurry. If those troopers came from the data center, we may be too late to do any good soon, if we aren't already." Istara said, following, with her pistol drawn and an eye to covering the rear.


----------



## possum (May 12, 2008)

Lia follows the group, blaster pistol at the ready.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 13, 2008)

*Interior Group:*

The door to the data center opened without any trouble, sliding to the side with a hiss and revealing what would have been a rather spacious room if not for all of the consoles. The walls were lined, leaving only a small section in the center for anyone to maneuver within. Probably only large enough for one or two average sized humanoids.

Well, currently, just one. As there was already one occupant of the room: a human male with a simple dark beard and wearing a grey uniform without any rank insignia attached...at least, none that could be seen. On his face was a wide eyed look of surprise, but it quickly faded and he dropped the datapad he was holding to scramble for a blaster at his hip.

Combat Info:[sblock]And you guys get another Surprise Round. So for the Initiative Rolls...

Istara 13. Lia 11. Kay 27. Viria 14. Deurr 15. So that puts us at Kay, Deurr, Viria, Istara, and then Lia for the Surprise Round. So Kay's up first and she's tossing another stun grenade. Attack is a 20, which is a hit. So, the Imperial takes 11 stun damage. He's still up, actions for the rest of you guys on this Surprise Round?[/sblock]

Before the Imperial man could even open his mouth to speak, Kay tossed her stun grenade in. It hit the floor in the back corner of the room, just behind the man but still close enough that, when it detonated in a bright blue flash, he was still within the flash. It hit him hard, causing him to go face first into the console in front of him, but the man managed to at least put a hand out to catch himself rather than getting himself knocked unconscious.

*Speeder Bike Group:*

OOC:[sblock]Since we had that bit of downtime from ENWorld's slight outing, I'll give this a bit before NPCing things. But if we don't have anything from OnlytheStrong by tomorrow, I'll just NPC his character so we can keep you two moving and hope he pops in again soon. [/sblock]

*Garret:*

Not-Really-Combat Info:[sblock]You're going to hate me for this, but I'm going to have to rule you can't take 10 or 20 in this situation...since you're definitely distracted/threatened/rushed. So its opposed rolls then. Your Stealth check(sans any Force Point but with a +2 bonus for the cover you've got) is a 20.  Stormtrooper's get a 29...BUT, penalties due to range and you're having cover drops that to 14.

You're safe...and lucky. Very very luck. Be glad that natural 20s aren't auto-success for skills![/sblock]

Though you managed to find some underbrush near a tree somewhat away from the immediate treeline, you had to move carefully and stay low so as not to become suddenly obvious. That meant you couldn't get far, so what you found had to be enough, and by the time you'd found it and were down, the three Stormtroopers were within earshot and barely ten or so meters away from you.

It was impossible to make out exactly what they were saying, but you could hear the somewhat-static sounding voices talking between one another. And as they walked past, only one of the three Stormtroopers even bothered to look your direction into the trees. You couldn't make out much from the helmet, but it seemed like more of a casual glance than anything else...and in a few short moments, they were past and continuing on with their not-so-thorough patrol.


----------



## Yeoman (May 13, 2008)

After kay's grenade goes off, Viria moves to spray the imperial with heavy blaster fire, hoping to kill him and possibly damage the equipment.

[sblock=OOC]
Come on autofire! 
[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (May 13, 2008)

Istara sets up to take the first shot she's ever taken at an actual, hostile person, rather than an automated target.

[sblock=ooc]
If she doesn't have line of sight, move. Otherwise, take the first of the two swift actions to begin Aiming.
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (May 13, 2008)

Deurr takes a carefull shot at the man, not bothering with the stun-setting this time. They didn't need anymore prisoners to slow them down and he was still a bit grumpy about not being allowed to blow up the two troopers.

[sblock=OOC]Attack +6, damage 3d10+2[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (May 13, 2008)

*Garret (Human Male Sniper 4)*

Garret breathes for the first time in several minutes as his poised and tense muscles relax again.

_'That was close.'_ he says to himself.

When he is sure that it is safe he makes his way deeper into the forest and then stays there as he makes his way towards the escape ship.




[*OOC:* That's the ruling I was expecting. It's all good. Thank the Force for cover and distance. These are a snipers best friend. Whew! ]


----------



## possum (May 13, 2008)

Lia shoots a stun bolt at the uniformed individual.  Stun attack on the uniformed enemy. (1d20+5=24, 3d6+2=9)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 15, 2008)

*Interior Group:*

Combat Info:[sblock]Deurr's shot is a 19 and that hits. So the Imperial takes 11 more damage.

Viria's next. Autofire attack roll is a natural 1. So But, since its autofire, the Imperial still takes half damage, and that's 10 more.

Istara's up and I'd say she can get a shot in without having to move. Her attack is a 14. That's a miss.

And now for Lia. That 24 hits. Since its stun, it does 4 more damage...and through all that, the poor Imperial is still on his feet.

Brings us to the next round, so he jumps into the Initiative order with a 14. Puts the new order at Kay, Deurr, Viria, Imperial, Istara, Lia. Actions?[/sblock]

Deurr's blaster bolt rings out loudly in the enclosed space of the corridor, catching the Imperial across the shoulder and burning a deep black mark into his uniform. The stench of ozone and burnt flesh are immediately apparent, but are overwhelmed by his yelp of pain....which is immediately drowned out by a stream of blaster fire from Viria's rifle, spraying the area around him and catching the man in the leg while doing no significant damage to anything else but the floor.

Reeling from the shots, the Imperial falls back against the consoles in time to throw Istara's aim off, sending her blaster bolt across the space he had been and into the consoles at the far end of the small room and creating a dramatic showering of sparks. With the Imperial stationary again, its easy enough for Lia to line up a quick stun bolt, which impacts him in the chest and causes a sickly look to come across his features.

But despite all of it, he was still on his feet, yelling out and scrambling for the blaster pistol at his hip.

*Speeder Bike Group:*

OOC:[sblock]No sign of OnlytheStrong for about 3 days...so going to NPC Kyne here so you two are still moving. We'll jump into combat as it is and I'll just keep things moving. 

Initiative wise, just going to roll for the speeder and have both characters act on that turn. So the speeder bike gets a 33. The stormtroopers(there are 5) get a 19. Guess who goes first.

Okay...so Kyne will line the bike at one of the troopers in front and fire the vehicle's cannon. Attack is a 19, and that's a hit. Does 17 damage and that's enough to bring one down.

For Yuul...his shot against another of the stormtroopers is a 17. That's a hit and does 12 damage. Two stormtroopers down, 3 remain.

All three attack.... First shot is a against the bike and its a  23. That actually hits and does 16 damage to the speeder bike. Second Stormtrooper fires at Yuul. Attack is a natural 1...miss. Third Stormtrooper shoots at Kyne...that attack is a 16 and a miss.[/sblock]

Upon exiting the thick jungle into the somewhat-more-clear area around the YT-2000, five Stormtroopers spun around, immediately aiming their rifles at the incoming speeder bike.  Kyne banked the vehicle to the side, lining up with one of the troopers and letting loose a shot from the speeder's single cannon, which caught the trooper in the chestplate and sent him down as the speeder bike shot over and began to circle the area to provide Yuul with a shot.

It was easy enough for Yuul to hang on and still take a shot at one of the nearby Stormtroopers, the blaster bolt streaking out and hitting the trooper in the helmet, causing him to flip over onto his back and getting a muffled yelp as the speeder bike continued around the YT-2000 to make another pass.

As the speeder bike headed around, though, the three remaining Stormtroopers weren't foolish enough to stand around, taking aim with their rifles and firing at the fast moving targets. Two of the shots went high and far away, but one caught the speeder bike in the tail end right behind where Yuul sat. The vehicle shook slightly and let a slight trail of smoke out, but continued on at the same quick pace without going to pieces.

*Garret:*

It was only a short amount of time before the Stormtrooper patrol was far enough off for you to safely move. But by then, you saw another coming. Thankfully, however, they were still a ways off and you had time to, hopefully, safely duck into the forest and head for the supposed location of the transport a little farther to the north.

Leaving behind the clearing and the Temples, you head north as quickly and carefully as you can manage. The thick underbrush of the jungle doesn't make it easy, and you can hear transports and TIEs flying above, though the canopy above makes it impossible to see much beyond blurs. There are even the sounds of speeders not far off, but you never actually see one so, hopefully, they don't see you either.

But after only a few minutes and when you should have been just another couple of minutes from the YT-2000, your comlink beeps. Its an odd sound, as it isn't the normal beep heard from an encryption or a click used as acknowledgment of a message when one can't risk speaking. Instead, its a bit higher pitched, and repeats a couple of times before stopping for a few moments and then repeating again. It could almost be written off as static or a malfunction on the channel, but there's an obvious pattern to it. Three beeps, a long stop, then three, then a long stop, etc.


----------



## drothgery (May 15, 2008)

OOC: I was planning on having Istara use the Aim action so she could ignore cover (which she figured her fellow party members would otherwise have provided). Since that takes two swift actions, she wouldn't have got a shot off in the surprise round (she'd just take the first swift action, which would allow her to continue aiming, fire, and move in the first non-surprise round). If we were arranged so that the Imperial didn't have cover from her, then I guess she'd've taken the shot.

Istara lines up another shot, and fires if the Imperial refuses Kay's surrender demand. (Aim if the bad guy has cover, otherwise don't bother)


----------



## Shalimar (May 15, 2008)

"Surrender, you don't have to die.  Tell us what we need to know and you survive.  Has the data already been copied, yes or no?"

[Kay is performing a full-round action to intimidate the Imperial, Taking 10 for a 25.  (it only needs to beat his Will defense, and that should be lower thanks to his being knocked down the condition track at least a bit)

Please don't kill him before we see what he does, ie ready attacks, but don't put him down, corpses aren't as a rule good with answering questions.]


----------



## Blackrat (May 15, 2008)

"Damnit human!" Deurr curses rasping but holds his trigger to hear the imperial's reply. He keeps his trigger almost fully squeesed though, and prepares to fire if the man does anything except raise his hands.

[sblock=ooc]ready to fire if he does anything but clearly surrenders. Attack +6, Damage 3d10+2[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (May 15, 2008)

*Garret (Human Male Sniper 4)*

_'Bantha dung!'_ Garret says to himself as he hears the S.O.S on coming over the comlink. _(Assuming that is what it is.  )_ 

He sighs remembers some last words from his companions _'Don't be a hero.'_

Encrypted Comm to *Everyone* "We have speeder bikes and Tie's about as well."

Encrypted Comm to *Yuul* and *Kyn* "I think I have found an S.O.S. If you two are doing OK, I am going to check it out."


----------



## Yeoman (May 15, 2008)

Dr. Viria digs the rifle into her shoulder, and waits to see if the imperial surrenders. 

[sblock]
Two swift actions to brace, and a standard action to ready herself to use autofire if he doesn't surrender.
I love autofire, even a natural 1 is still some damage. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Ampers& (May 16, 2008)

Still feeling the heat from the blaster shot that connected just centimeters away from his body, Yuul lets out a deep breath and answers Garret. "Garret, just a few bucketheads over here, take the S.O.S. until further notice. Where's it coming from, if you don't mind?"

As he is finishing his sentence, he fires again at one of the remaining troopers as the bike makes another sweep around the ship.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 17, 2008)

*Interior Group:*

Combat Info[sblock]Kay's intimidate is, indeed, enough to beat the Imperial's Will defense. And Deurr and Viria are readying actions now, soooo...[/sblock]

At Kay's words, the Imperial stops going for his blaster. His eyes seem to actually take in the situation in front of him for the first time, and its easy to see that he's looking at the various types of blasters currently aimed at him. Intelligence seemed to kick in at that point, and the man pointed nervously to the datapad he had been holding, which was now on the floor at his feet and looked to still be connected to a data port by a long, small cable, "I just...just got here..."

Lia:[sblock]You notice that the Imperial doesn't really seem to be looking directly at Kay or any of you, for that matter. Its slight, but it almost looks like he's trying to look past all of you.[/sblock]

Istara:[sblock]You can hear a faint sound echoing down the corridor that could very well be movement of some kind. It still looks to be empty, though.[/sblock]

*Speeder Bike Group*

Combat Info:[sblock]Kyne brings the speederbike around the YT-2000 to come up around the 3 remaining troopers and fires the vehicle's weapon again. The shot is a 22. Easily a hit on one of the troopers and does 13 damage. Another trooper down.

Yuul's shot at another of the troopers is a 20. Hits and does 15 damage. Another down. Leaves one left...[/sblock]

The bulky-looking space transport only provides cover for the smoking speederbike for a short couple of seconds as Kyne sweeps around the rear of it to come up behind the three remaining Stormtroopers. They are, of course, turning around to aim straight at the speederbike, not completely stupid. But Kyne takes down the nearest of them with a quick burst of fire from the vehicles main cannon. At about the same time, Yuul is able to line up another shot and put a blaster bolt into another Stormtrooper's chestplate, dropping the white-armoured trooper to the dirt hard.

As the speederbike begins to swoop around again to make another pass in the small, somewhat cramped clearing, something slightly odd happens. The last of the Stormtroopers does not fire. He turns and bolts into the jungle, getting into the thick trees and, from the looks of the white figure moving in the green, continues to run as fast as he can towards the south...and the Great Temple.

*Garret:*

It could be an S.O.S., but its definitely not any normal signal you've ever seen used before. It definitely does sound like more than a malfunction on the channel, though, and you're fairly sure the Imperials haven't broken the encryption on it just yet, otherwise you'd have likely been ambushed by a few hundred of them already. Its also probably close by, as the signal is somewhat faint coming out of the comlink and moving farther north causes it to grow even more faint. That kind of weak signal would definitely be easily missed by Imperial scans, and its arguably pure luck you've even picked up the signal at all.


----------



## Shalimar (May 18, 2008)

"Good, that was the smart move."  Kay tells the man as he moves his hand away from his blaster.  Stepping around to his left, Kay pulls the pistol from the man's holster and slides it under her built.  "Once you have downloaded the data where are you suppoused to take it?"

The corellian pushes the datapad over to Istara with her boot.  "D, do your thing so we can get out of here before more show up."


----------



## drothgery (May 18, 2008)

"I think I heard something. Down the corridor." The blonde-haired noblewoman says, before picking up the datapad, and hastily pulling out her portable computer and connecting the two.

"I assume you want me to see if he has transmitted anything yet?" Istara said.

OOC: Use computer +18 if she can use her computer's bonuses, +15 otherwise.


----------



## Blackrat (May 18, 2008)

"Ay" is the only word Deurr raspes as he drops the blaster to hang from it's shoulder-strap and starts setting the charges to the consoles.

[sblock=OOC]Are the two charges enough to take out all the consoles? If not, I'm going to scatter the thermal detonators to strategic points too.

I'll try and find the perfect places for the charges, taking ten, which gives me 25, just enough to deal x2 damage and ignore any hardness of the consoles they are set on. I'll just set the detonators to normal, having already determined the frequency.

So the charges do 12d6 x2 damage to the consoles they are attached and 12d6 to everything else in radius. Now the question is, do they detonate the thermal detonators if they are left in the area?[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (May 18, 2008)

"Keep it moving. I'll cover the hallway." While waiting on the group to finish planting the charges, the doctor switches in a fresh power cell for her rifle, made sure that grenade launcher isn't loaded with stun grenades.


----------



## Ampers& (May 18, 2008)

Yuul taps Kyne on the shoulder as the Stormtrooper begins to flee. "It's not over just yet," he says and points to the target. "Better go after him; the last thing we need is to go through all that just to be ambushed later. I'll get the ship up and running, and we can take off when you get back." He hops off the back of the speeder bike, and approaches the ship as Kyne begins pursuit.

He has a second thought, and decides to radio Garret. Enycrypted Comm to *Garret* "Garret, not sure of your position, but be on the watch for a fleeing buckethead towards the Great Temple."

He then moves quickly to the entrance of the ship, on the lookout for any signs of a trap or other danger (Notice check).


----------



## possum (May 18, 2008)

Seeing the Imperial look past the group, Lia quickly turns around, bringing her blaster pistol up.  "He's definately expecting someone or something, that's for sure," she says to the rest of the group.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 19, 2008)

*Garret (Human Male Sniper 4)*

Encrypted Comlink to *Yuul* and *Kyn*: "It looks like the signal is from the South. Heading there now. 

Thanks for the warning."

Garret heads towards the south - where the signal is emanating. He stays hidden as much as possible and does stop to look and use his electrobinoc's as they come handy. If he finds a high point he will stop while hidden for a little bit, and look for a fleeing bucket head or anything else of interest.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 20, 2008)

*Interior Group:*

Deurr:[sblock]Two charges are enough, and the room is small enough that you don't need to add anything else. If you did, of course, they would go up with the explosion.[/sblock]

Istara:[sblock]There doesn't seem to be any immediate security active on the datapad. Its obvious the Imperial dropped it in the middle of working. From the looks of it, he was analyzing the data in the computer core but hadn't gotten much more than halfway through.[/sblock]

Combat Info:[sblock]Yes, we're still in combat...and that's because, after the previous round, 6 Stormtroopers come around the corner at the far end of the corridor.To you advantage, however, they've got a 4 for Initiative. Putting them last. So the order is Kay, Deurr, Viria, Imperial, Istara, Lia, Stormtroopers now. All the previously stated actions are assumed to occur on the last round...thus, Deurr and Istara are inside the data room at this point with the Imperial.[/sblock]

The Imperial did at least step to the side when Istara and Deurr moved past him to get to their work, but he didn't seem willing to do much else. In fact, he didn't even respond to Kay's questioning. At that point, she, too, realized he wasn't actually looking at her at all. Instead, his eyes were looking beyond her and trying to look around the corner, though there would have been no way for him to see down the corridor at all.

But whatever he was looking for soon became obvious, as six Stormtroopers came around the corner at the opposite end of the hall, three in the front and three behind them trying to  get their blasters aimed around their companions. As the others raised their rifles to aim down the length of the corridor, one of the trooper's helmet comms echoed down the stone hallway, "Drop your weapons!"

*Speeder Bike Group:*

Kyne nodded and after letting Yuul off the speeder bike, got it moving again and shot out after the remaining Stormtrooper. It left Yuul in the somewhat relative quiet of the area, though the sounds of ships above made it a bit uncomfortable still.

The boarding ramp to the YT-2000 was up, and a quick inspection showed that the Stormtroopers had a datapad hooked up to the security system. It looked to be locked, however. It was doubtful, from the looks of things, if the troopers had even managed to get it open at all.

*Garret:*

Turning back south, it became a rather tedious process of tracking down the signal. There were a few moments of back and forth before you were sure it was coming from very close to where you were. A scan of the area with your electrobincoluars initially only revealed closer looks at trees and dirt.

But then, about thirty or so meters into the jungle to the west, you saw a bit of movement. It was slight, and hard to see through all the things in the way, but you were fairly sure you could see an arm and at least part of a torso for a moment before it moved behind a larger tree and out of your sight. From what you could see, the figure wasn't wearing Stormtrooper armour. It was either in something black or dark, the distance and all the things in the way made it hard to narrow it down any more than that.


----------



## Shalimar (May 20, 2008)

Kay growled in frustration and reached to her belt, pulling off one of the pair of frag grenades hanging there. Throwing the metal device up the corridor, Kay allowed the twirling motion of her shoulder to carry forward sending her back into the comm center with the stunned imperials.

OOC:  Quickdraw the grendae, throw as a standard, move.

Attack (spending force point) = 26 (17+6+3)
11 damage


----------



## drothgery (May 20, 2008)

_I hope the warranty on this thing was accurate._ Istara thinks as she drops her computer and the datapad and re-draws her pistol. _Guaranteed to survive a fall of up to 5 meters._

Then she takes a shot at the nearest Imperial.

_Getting arrested by the local police on Anaxes wouldn't be a problem. Father could have any charges dropped with a few words in the right ear. But if I'm picked up by Stormtroopers on Yavin, odds are my father will end up arrested as soon as they figure out who they've picked up._


----------



## Blackrat (May 20, 2008)

"Damnit." Deurr curses as the commotion starts behind him. The fact that there was an imperial standing right next to him didn't sooth his nerves at all. He takes a short break from setting the charges and pulls a small stick from his bandolier. With a flip of a switch it extends to a pike which Deurr taps on the imperial's spine.

[sblock=OOC]Stun attack with the Force Pike +5, 2d8+4, against our "prisoner"

Hmm, this will probably take 2 turns for me to complete though.
Move action to draw the weapon, swift to extend, other swift to turn the setting...

...Standard action to poke. If he drops I'll put the pike away as the rest of my second turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (May 20, 2008)

"How about you drop your weapons instead? Better yet, I'll drop them for you." Viria lines up the heavy blaster, and thumbs the trigger on the grenade launcher, aiming for the center of the stormtrooper group. After firing, she then ducks into the data center. 

[sblock=OOC]
Standard action to fire the grenade launcher, and a move action to move into the data center to get some cover.
[/sblock]


----------



## possum (May 20, 2008)

Seeing the Stormtroopers enter the room, Lia quickly fires off a shot, forgetting that it's still on stun.  Attacks a Stormtrooper (Stun) (1d20+5=22, 3d6+2=12)


----------



## possum (May 20, 2008)

*double post*


----------



## FreeXenon (May 20, 2008)

*Garret (Human Male Sniper 4)*

Encrypted Comm to *Kyn* and *Yuul*: "Found likely source of signal. Initiating contact. Coord .4 _(or whatever the distance)_ click south from rendezvous."

*Garret* stalks towards the 'arm and torso' with rifle drawn. He tries move so that he has ample distance and cover between them in case they decide to not be cooperative.

He moves slowly through the cover of the forest until he can get a good look at this creature.

He also readies to be able to send the same signal through his Comlink as well.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 23, 2008)

*Interior Group:*

Combat Info:[sblock]Before any actions, a bit of reference for help. The Stormtroopers are at the far end of the corridor leading away from the comm and data rooms, just ahead of the bunks. They've set up like:

XXXXX
XSSSX
XSSSX
XXXXX

So...with Kay's grenade throw. Since the 'map' wasn't up before, have to assume where she's aiming...course, my assumption would be for the front/center trooper because I'm not feeling evil just yet. The attack roll is enough to hit all of them, and it brings down all but 2 in the back. Those two still take full damage, though.

Deurr's drawing/activating his force pike...

So Viria's next. Her attack is a 14. That misses, so both remaining troopers take half damage from the grenade...damage roll is a 16 so they both take 8 and they're still up. After both grenades they're also down the condition track a bit.

The Imperial is up next. He's going to attempt to disarm Deurr. His attack is a 26...one less than Deurr's Ref defense against disarm, BUT it took a natural 20 to get it that high. So the disarm succeeds, and Deurr drops the force pike.

Istara's up. Before going any farther, however, want to clarify her actions. Especially since the Imperial is now fighting back rather than just being a prisoner. i.e. which nearest Imperial is she shooting at? One of the two remaining stormtroopers or the Imperial 'captive'.[/sblock]

Kay's grenade hit the stone floor at the feet of one of the lead Stormtroopers, detonating on impact and causing a shower of dust, debris, flames, and Stormtrooper. It cleared quickly enough, leaving only two of the soldiers standing with the other four covered in rubble from the stone walls around them. The two that were somehow still standing were no longer in white armour. It was more of a grey-brown colour with scorch marks, but somehow they remained on their feet.

Of course, as they steadied themselves, Viria's grenade hit at their feet. There was a similar explosion from before, though this time more of the stone wall collapsed in. But when the dust cleared, they still stood, hunched over, a couple of pieces of armour shattered from the force of the explosion and revealing the jet black understuit, and raising their blaster rifles to fire down the corridor that was quickly being emptied of possible targets.

Within the tightly packed data room, Deurr was able to withdraw and activate the power on his force pike swiftly. But before he could strike, the grey-uniformed Imperial reacted. He pushed straight at Deurr, inside the reach of the weapon and grabbed Deurr's arm with one hand and the grip of the force pike with another. It took fighting back and forth, but the Imperial managed to wrench the weapon out of Deurr's grip and fling it into a nearby console before it hit the floor.

*Speeder Bike Group:*

OOC:[sblock]Just wanted to mention her as well as in the OOC thread. You don't have any specific codes for the transport. However, there are some common codes that most Alliance ships use so I'd be up for giving you a bonus to an attempt at getting it open if that's what you want to try.[/sblock]

*Garret:*

Keeping a safe distance and getting a good look at the figure is difficult. You do notice that the comm clicks stop as you get closer. As you try to move around to get a line of sight, you do hear a voice. Its quiet and hard to make out, but beneath the general sounds of the jungle and the ships overhead, you hear, "Oh, I give up...not worth getting noticed, anyway."

After about a half minute, you're able to make out the figure and, most likely, the source of the voice. Leaning back against a large tree is a young looking human female with long, dark hair in a solid black jumpsuit. She has a blaster pistol in hand and, as you finally get a clear view, shakes her head, looks around her, then mumbles something before starting to hear to the west.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 23, 2008)

*Garret (Human Male Sniper 4)*

Encrypted Comlink to *Everyone* "Contact made. Long dark haired human female in a black jump suit with a pistol."

Garret trains his rifle on her and then says in a commanding voice "Drop your weapon and put your hands up. State your name, rank, and allegiance."

[*OOC:*  I am assuming that I do not recognize her and that the jumpsuit is pretty standard and both side use it? Or is it definitely a Imperial jumpsuit? Does she have any identifying marks?]


----------



## Yeoman (May 23, 2008)

Dr. Viria ducks back into the hallway and fires another grenade from the launcher under her rifle into the remaining stormtroopers. 

[sblock=OOC]
I seem to have bad luck with hitting with AoEs. At least they still take half. Bwahahaha! Here goes attempt #3. Move action to reenter the hallway, standard action to fire.
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (May 23, 2008)

As the imperial wrestles the pike from Deurr's right hand he uses the distraction to his advantage and throws a upward punch with his left fist, aiming square to the imperial's jaw. He was going to be mercifull but now this imperial is going to pay.

[sblock=OOC]Unarmed attack +5, 1d4+4[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (May 23, 2008)

OOC: For some reason I didn't see an update posted last night.

Annoyed with Duerr, Istara thinks she has no real choice but to take a shot at the prisoner he let escape.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 24, 2008)

*Interior Group:*

Combat Info:[sblock]Alrighty...Istara's shooting at the Imperial in the data center. Firing into melee, so its a -5 to the attack roll. Attack is a 14, and that hits and does 12 damage. He's down.

Lia's up next. Attacking one of the two remaining troopers...the 22 is a hit. The stun shot is enough to bring him down.

That leaves just one Stormtrooper left and he's up. He fires at Lia. Attack is a 17 and that just misses. He then moves out of line of sight, back down the corridor. And that's the end of the round.[/sblock]

Before Deurr can get in a punch against the Imperial, Istara squeezes off a shot. Her blaster bolt catches the Imperial in the back, causing him to yelp in pain before falling forward into Deurr then dropping to the floor, unmoving and with a deep black hole in his back.

Back out in the corridor, Lia's stun bolt catches one of the two remaining Stormtroopers before either of them can raise their weapon. the blue rings encompass the wounded trooper and he falls back with a loud thud, landing in what cannot be a comfortable position on top of the rubble the previous grenade blasts had littered the corridor with.

The last of the stormtroopers turned to glance at his fallen comrade for a short moment, revealing that the explosions had taken off a large chunk of the helmet's right side, and when he turned back raised his rifle to return fire. His blaster bolt went high, streaking over Lia's head and hitting the corridor's wall. But the Stormtrooper wasn't even looking to see if the shot hit its mark, already retreating back around the corridor he'd come from and out of sight.

*Garret:*

At Garret's words, the woman jumps, spins around to aim her pistol right back. For a moment, she just stares down her blaster's sight at you, dark eyes narrowed. It takes a moment, but she eventually says quietly, probably to herself, "That's not...well, you aren't an Imperial dressed like that..." after a few seconds, she raises her voice and responds in a tone similar to the one you had used, "Sya White. I'm with Blue Squadron...who the hell are you and what are you still doing down here?!

[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (May 24, 2008)

"If you _ever_ force my hand like that again..." Istara says to Duerr, furious, but she lets the threat taper off. She knew she was heir to a controlling interest in Kandorian Heavy Industries, and that 99% of the losses of her father's company to 'corruption' and 'pirates' were a carefully orchestrated cover for handing weapons over to the Rebellion. And as such her voice would be heard if she chose to press things. The Ubese demoltions expert -- or so she thought he was -- knew none of that, and she had no intention of telling him.

She picked up her computer and the Imperial's datapad again, trying to figure out what information the Imperial was looking for, and relieved he wasn't smart enough to immediately dump the data he'd accessed into a more secure storage system.


----------



## Shalimar (May 24, 2008)

"Blast...if he gets out and warns people that there are rebels wearing Imperial uniforms we may lose our chance at stealing a ride off this rock.  Lia, Viria, come with me.  Deurr, guard Istara while she finishes up.  As soon as she is done verifying nothing was downloaded blow the room and come after us."  Kay says, already running up the hall after the fleeing trooper, hoping his wounds would slow him.

(OOC:  Double move up the corridor after the trooper, quickdrawing her blaster as she goes if it isn't in hand already.)


----------



## FreeXenon (May 24, 2008)

*Garret (Human Male Sniper 4)*

Ignoring her questions for the moment Garret says forcefully, while wondering if she has a boyfriend:

"Holster your weapon. Holster it *NOW*. 

What is your rank?" 

His heavy rifle not wavering from its aim at her.

_Garret is quite inclined to believe her, but he needs to be sure. I am also assuming that Blue Squadron is familiar? What do I know of them and their flight schedule ect...?

Garret searches his brain for an identifying piece of information that only a rebel would know of the last few days like a code name for a specific project or plan, or the name of specific personnel, ship, etc that everyone would know. Or preferably we may have a code word for the day or something like that - especially for downed pilots and rescue/recon crew? OR perhaps the pet name for the Bothan stew that they serve, every... single... day... that no one likes._

Assuming she complies by holstering her blaster and stating her rank, he asks her this question.


----------



## possum (May 24, 2008)

"It was on stun?" Lia says aloud, looking at her blaster.  She then remembers the occasion for setting it on stun and flips it back to the kill setting.  As Kay leaves the room, Lia leans against a wall, still on guard but finally allowing herself the chance to relax a little.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 25, 2008)

*Interior Group:*

Combat Info:[sblock]Double move gets Kay to the end of the corridor.

Actions for Viria and Deurr?[/sblock]

Kay runs the length of the hall quickly enough, only slowed by the debris and bodies from the explosions. As she passes it by, she notes that the door to the mess is gone, blown in by explosives. At the end of the hall, however, the door to the some of the bunks looks to be intact and still closed...at least, intact beyond a few blaster marks. Reaching the turn in the corridor, Kay can see the injured Stormtrooper sprinting away, not looking back.

Istara:[sblock]It looks like the Imperial was looking through Alliance star charts. Certain planets are flagged on his datapad, and most of them line up with small Alliance outposts across the galaxy.[/sblock]

*Garret:*

[sblock]Blue Squadron was one of the four starfighter squadrons stationed at Yavin Base prior to the Death Star attack. They didn't participate in the attack, though, and were also newly arrived from the _Independence_ so hadn't been at the base for long. As far as you know, they were up in the air defending the other Alliance ships before leaving, too.

Usually, downed pilots have a transponder beacon or something similar to identify them, though you haven't picked one up at all from her.[/sblock]

Sya doesn't waver either, though she does motion at you with her blaster pistol, "Yeah, I'm going to holster my weapon with you pointing that monster of a weapon at my face. And its Lieutenant White, by the way. Technically, Flight Lieutenant but that's a technicality," she paused a moment, shook her head and let out a sigh, "If I was an Imp why the hells would I be out here hiding from them?! And don't give me some covert explanation crap, because the buckethead ain't that clever and you know it!"


----------



## drothgery (May 25, 2008)

Istara makes one last try to see if the Imperial transmitted anything before giving the datapad a once-over for bugs and then dumping it in K2's internal storage for furhter study.


----------



## Shalimar (May 25, 2008)

Kay keeps running after the storm trooper, firing her blaster as she went.  The Corellian was an expert shot with blaster pistols, had been the best in the academy in fact, and she knew she could make the shot if she didn't rush it.  Taking a measured breath, the former rookie cop squeezes the trigger stud, sending out a burst of blue stun energy.

OOC: Move action to chase, Standard action to fire at the imperial
Attack: 24
Damage: 21


----------



## Yeoman (May 25, 2008)

"Time to finish what we started." Dr. Viria follows Kay into the hallway, and attempts to line up another grenade shot to the fleeing imperial.

[sblock=ooc]
Same as Kay's action, move to pursue, standard to fire.
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (May 25, 2008)

Deurr lets the others worry about the last imperial and consentrates on the explosives, after picking his pike and sheathing it again.

[sblock=OOC]Continue setting the charges in the way already stated.[/sblock]


----------



## Ampers& (May 25, 2008)

Yuul tries out what few codes he has access to regarding the transport; failing that, he uses the very slicing computer the Imperials attached. _Might as well_, he thinks.

[sblock=OOC]Use Computer check: 24 (assuming it needs to be hacked into)[/sblock]
Once inside, he brings up the ramp and rushes towards the pilot's chambers. On a commlink to *Everyone*: "Yuul here, transport secured, just getting her up and running, and will be taking off shortly. Any suggestions as to a pickup location welcome." He boots up the main computer, and hopes Kyne gets back very soon.


----------



## drothgery (May 25, 2008)

OOC: Did I mention that Istara gets out of the room Duerr's setting charges in? She's not entirely sure she trusts him not to blow everything up yet...


----------



## FreeXenon (May 26, 2008)

*Garret (Human Male Sniper 4)*

Comlink to *Everyone*: "Contact made with downed Blue Squadron pilot Flight Lt. Sya White. No Transponder Beacon detected. Enroute to our ship.

Thoughts."



While wondering if she would say yes to a diner date, Garret watches the *Flight Lt.* for a few moments following her _frank_ answer looking to see if she may be deceiving him.

Assuming not he says "Lt. Kandor. Recon. Ma'am." as he lowers his weapon.

"You are lucky I detected your signal.

If you would like a ride of this rock I would request your cooperation while we make our way to the rendezvous point."

Assuming she is willing to capitulate Garret continues 

"Stay about 20 meters behind me and take it quiet  and slow. Contact me with you comlink if you need to, but only if you comlink is encrypted. Let me take care of any bucketheads that happen our way. 

Use '_1 long click_' for you've been hit; '_2 short clicks_' for enemy sighted; '_3 short_' for being lost.  

I will use '_short short long_' for you to advance to me quietly; '_short short short long_' for you to advance to me quickly; and '_short long short_' for you to take cover and wait for me or my next signal;

Got it Ma'am?"


Assuming _that_ all goes well, the sniper stealthily heads out towards the rendezvous point trying to keep us deep enough into the forest so that Imperials will not give us any problems, especially with '_little miss not-so-stealthy_' back there. I will always be looking and listening for her to make sure that she is still coming and not in any trouble.

[*OOC:* I just picked a rank here that I thought might work for his station. Adjust it as you will. =) 
I am also assuming that the 20 meters is workable, or is that too much? ]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 26, 2008)

*Interior Group:*

Combat Info:[sblock]Stormtrooper is up. He turns and fires at Kay. Attack is a 16. Misses.

Brings up Kay again. Her attack hits, and the stun is enough to bring him down.

That's the end of that.[/sblock]

Hearing the sound of Kay's boots behind him, the fleeing Stormtrooper spun around and leveled his blaster rifle at her. He still looked unsteady, though, and his shot went wide, catching the stone wall rather than her. Stopping, then, provided Kay with an even easier shot at him and her stun blast caught him perfectly. The trooper stumbled back a couple of steps before dropping his rifle and then, a moment later, crumpling down to the floor.

Within the data room, it only takes Deurr a short time to properly set the explosives. Properly placed, two of the devices prove to be sufficient enough, in theory, to take out everything within the room. 

Istara:[sblock]It looks like the Imperial was just looking through the data and downloading some of it to the datapad. As far as you can tell, none of it has been transmitted anywhere beyond that.[/sblock]

*Yuul:*

The Stormtroopers may have not gotten anywhere in slicing the freighter's hatch open, but it only took you a few short moments to do so. There was a simple hiss, and then the boarding ramp gently lowered down to the ground.

The interior of the ship is rather sparse and empty, though there are signs that its previous users in the form of a jacket draped across the pilot's chair and a few other small personal effects here and there. Powering the systems up looks like it will take a little time, but it looks like the ship is in working order.

As you begin to work on getting the ship's systems online, you see Kyne and the speeder bike come out of the forest and towards the transport. Over the comm, he reports to having taken down the fleeing Stormtrooper, and that he will join you aboard the ship after loading the speeder bike into the cargo hold.

*Garret:*

After you lower you weapon, Sya keeps her weapon up for a short moment and, before finally lowering her blaster pistol, "One of those types...wonderful. I'm not a bloody ma'am. I suggest watching the comms. Imperials are all over most of the channels. No idea if they've broken the encryptions yet, but I stayed off the channel for a reason...." she stopped long enough to listen to your plan and nodded, "I may be a pilot, but I do know how to stay low. Lead the way. I'll keep you in sight, Kandor."

OOC:[sblock]In the jungle, 20m means it could be hard to spot things depending on how thick the area is...but generally, something in that ballpark is probably a safe bet for being workable.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (May 26, 2008)

Placing the Imperial's datapad in K2's storage unit, Istara moves to catch up with Kay and Viria. 

"As near as I can tell," she says, "the Imperial hadn't transmitted anything. That's not how I would have worked things if I were in his place, but no one ever said Stormtroopers were smart."


----------



## Blackrat (May 26, 2008)

Deurr considers a moment and finally decides to drop one of his thermal detonators in the middle of the room, just to be on the safe side before backing away. "Let's get away from here. The initial explosion won't be too big but it could harm the structures." He says to Istara and follows her down the corridor towards where the others went. When they're past the turn he opens a commlink to others. "Brace for a shake." Waiting just a second he sends the code to the explosives.


----------



## Shalimar (May 26, 2008)

"I got the trooper that ran, and I am coming back around the corner, don't shoot me.  Blow the room, group up, and its time to get out.  We'll head out the rear hangar and try to steal the shuttle.  If that plan doesn't work, we have the others standing by in the freighter to give us cover and pick us up.  Everyone on board with that?"  Kay asks over her commlink as she slides herself back around the corner slowly so as not to startle anyone, not wanting to catch a blaster while wearing the Imperial Officers uniform.

While she waits for the room to be blown, she'll retreive any grenades the storm troopers maybe carrying, to replace the ones she had used.


----------



## possum (May 26, 2008)

After the charges are set, Lia ends her rest, standing up straight after spending a few moments leaning against the wall.  "All right," she says.  "Let's go."


----------



## Yeoman (May 26, 2008)

"I'm good to go. Let's just keep it moving, and hopefully they'll be too busy with the explosion to track us." That said, the doctor reloads her grenade launcher and waits to move out with the rest of the team.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 27, 2008)

*Interior Group:*

When Deurr transmitted the signal to detonate the explosives, there was, indeed, a shake. There was an only slightly muffled explosion that echoed down the corridor to all of you before the walls shook a little too much for comfort. Layers of dust that were likely older than some of the metal plating on the walls were unsettled, but beyond that, nothing else dramatic occurred within the corridor.

Kay:[sblock]You manage to find four usable frag grenades amongst the bodies.[/sblock]

*Yuul:*

By the time the transport's systems are all online and warmed up, Kyne has finished loading the speeder into the cargo hold and joined you in the somewhat cramped cockpit of the YT-2000. He checks the sensors to find that, thankfully, no Imperials seem to be in the immediate area and the TIEs that have been passing above somewhat regularly do not seem to have noticed you.

After a couple of minutes, however, the sensors do pick up something. One...two lifeforms nearby, likely humanoid but likely not Imperials due to the fact that there are only two.

*Garret:*

Turning and heading back towards the supposed location of the YT-2000, you do not encounter any Imperial forces. At least, not beyond the ships passing above but those have become so common to be easily ignored. Sya keeps her distance from you, nearly out of sight due to the jungle, though you can still make out her form moving slowly and carefully behind you.

It doesn't take long to reach a small clearing in the jungle. You identify it easily enough due to how the trees thin and then a metallic glint. Moving closer, you also see several white forms across the ground, though they look to be unmoving. It doesn't take much more looking to make out the rounded, symmetrical shape of the YT-2000 in the small clearing, and you also note that the boarding ramp looks to still be down.


----------



## drothgery (May 27, 2008)

"I want to give the rubble a quick once-over to make sure nothing useful survived the explosion." Istara said, heading back to the location where the datacenter was.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 27, 2008)

*Garret (Human Male Sniper 4)*

Garret waits for the *Flight Lt.* to get near. He motions towards the YT-2000. 

"That's our ride home Lt."

He pulls out his electrobinocs and looks around for any bucketheads that may be about. When he feels it is safe he says:

"Wait here." He looks around and quickly makes his way to the boarding ramp. 

He bangs on the ramp to, hopefully, gain their attention and yells into the entrance "Garret plus 1. Watch her if you can while I clean up out here." 

He takes a kneeling position beneath it. Looks around with his scope. When it seems clear he motions for her to cross the clearing. 

When she enters the ship he will start pulling in the imperial bodies and shoulder one of the rifles, that way there will not be so much evidence of their passing - and hey a few pieces of Storm Trooper armor can do the body good.


----------



## Yeoman (May 27, 2008)

drothgery said:
			
		

> "I want to give the rubble a quick once-over to make sure nothing useful survived the explosion." Istara said, heading back to the location where the datacenter was.




"I've got your back. Let's check it _quickly_ and get out of here before they catch us."


----------



## possum (May 28, 2008)

Lia agrees with Istara, and stands cover over her with Viria while the rubble is inspected.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 28, 2008)

*Interior Group:*

A quick return down the corridor to the data room proves that the explosives definitely did the trick. The door to the room was thrown into the comm center across the corridor, with the interior of the data room only filled with smoking, horribly burnt and destroyed chunks of computers, stone from the structure, and some durasteel support beams that the Alliance had put into place.

Considering how badly the structure had taken the blast and the look of what was left of the computers, it seemed safe to assume that there was no way to get anything out of them now.

Lia and Viria:[sblock]This is only IF you're wearing the Stormtrooper helmets.[sblock]Over the helmet comms, you can hear various surprised questions about the source of the explosion and its location. After a few moments, a harsh, very loud voice cuts in over all of the others and orders all available squads to check the building for any more hiding Rebel personnel.[/sblock][/sblock]

*Garret and Yuul:*

"Not the worst ship I've ever seen..." Sya observes as she helps Garret to bring the bodies into the ship.

The area seems to be clear, and there are no signs of any nearby Imperial activity, discounting the activity above of course. Once the area is cleared of evidence of a fight, Kyne waits for the others to enter the ship again before closing the boarding ramp.

When they reach the cockpit, which was in no way designed for four people, Sya looks to the others curiously before asking aloud, "So what's the plan? Sit here and hope they don't spot us until we find an opening to get the hell out of here?"


----------



## possum (May 29, 2008)

I never say that I put the helmet on...  I do say I put the armor on.  Your call, GM.


----------



## Shalimar (May 29, 2008)

"Ok, jobs done, time to go.  Get that ship ready to lift off, you should be close enough to be on the scene in half a minute, wait for me one of us to broadcast 'Sithspit' as the go word."  Kay says into her comm for the benifit of those on the ship.

"I'm first, Istara and Deur, drag the Imp, Lia, Viria, cover them with your rifles.  We make it look like we captured the rebel scum after they set off the explosion." the corellian says with a crooked smirk.

Once the others are in position she gestures them forward and leads the way, mentally rehearsing how to orderaround the imp patrols that will most likely come running after the blast.

OOC:  Ready an action to spend a force point on fools luck to give her +5 to her skills for the duration of an encounter leaving her with Bluff and Persuasion of +20.


----------



## drothgery (May 29, 2008)

"We'll have to work fast if you want to pull this off. I don't think think it's a good idea for any Imperials to connect me with the more... overt... part of the Rebellion. That would be... unfortunate." Istara said, though she tried to drag the captured Imperial just the same.

"This fellow must weigh 120 kilos, you know." She says.


----------



## Yeoman (May 29, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
I'll wait to see what AMG says about the helmets. We didn't say we were wearing them, but I assumed we were to complete the disguise.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (May 29, 2008)

OOC: Kay would have made sure you were since it would otherwise ruin the disguise.  AMG, has Kay heard anything over the officer's Comm about the explosion?  Or about anything in general?


----------



## Yeoman (May 29, 2008)

"Let's hope we're convincing because they're coming our way and fast. Radio chatter indicates they are mobilizing to search for any more rebels here in the building."

[sblock=OOC]
Good point, so we'll go with that, if there are no objections.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 29, 2008)

*Interior Group:*

OOC:[sblock]Let's go with 'helmets are on' because you wouldn't really be disguised very well otherwise. My reason for putting that qualifier in above was because you guys hadn't mentioned it...but, lets just make this simple because without the helmets you guys wouldn't actually be doing what you were trying to do as well.

And as for the officer's comm that Kay has: so far, there hasn't been anything.

Before going any farther, a question...or at least clarification. Should I assume you guys are heading into the hangar now? Would prefer not to jump to conclusions if you were looking to take a different route.[/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (May 30, 2008)

OOC: I would have led us out the way closest to Lambda shuttle that the ship retreival team mentioned.  I had believed that was out the rear hangar, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Yeoman (May 30, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
I honestly don't know. Viria is here to provide fire support, I'll leave it to the leaders here. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (May 30, 2008)

Deurr throws his rifle and missile launcher to Viria and takes binders from a fallen trooper. He slaps them on his wrists without locking them and takes the other end of their "prisoner". An awkward way of carrying a man but it should add to the illusion. "Just be ready to give me the rifle if things go wrong." He rasps to Viria.


----------



## Yeoman (May 30, 2008)

Deurr said:
			
		

> "Just be ready to give me the rifle if things go wrong."




"Oh you'll get the rifle back, but I may have to put this little baby to a field test." She pats's Deurr's Missile Launcher gently.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 30, 2008)

*Garret (Human Male Sniper 4)*

Garret says, smirking a little, "You unfortunately assume that we plan that far ahead. We are more of a fly-be-the-seat-of-our-pants sort of not-quite-rescue operation.".

"We will want to let them know that the vessel is secured and we are ready for departure. Hopefully, they have their end taken care of. I am not sure how we are going to manage picking them up with all of the AT's and Ties around."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 30, 2008)

*Interior Group:*

OOC:[sblock]Your assumption is correct. Just wanted to make sure before posting anymore, just in case. So...now to get you into the hangar. I shall now do what I said I would, and update the map with how things look once you're in...enjoy. Should be self explanatory...S's for Stormtroopers(numbered and currently put generally rather than in specific locations), O's for Officers and such. X is you guys.[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock][/sblock]

Heading up the corridor and to the door to the hangar, you find another pair of bodies, both Alliance soldiers. Two grey-skinned Duros with multiple blaster burns across their upper bodies. It seemed that the Imperials didn't care to clean up at all.

The door itself opened easily enough, revealing a wide, mostly open hangar that had once been completely filled by a huge, supply transport. There were some crates and barrels scattered about, most likely with no vital components within them but unable to have been loaded onto the ship before the Imperials began their full scale attack. The hangar deck itself is a mess of parts, blaster scoring, and more bodies...but both Stormtrooper and Allliance this time.

There are, however, a great many living Imperials. As you enter the hangar, you see a group of five Stormtroopers leave the hangar far to your left, entering into the other sections of the Temple's ground level. Some look to be heading for the lift tubes, while others towards the hangar's exit are clearly receiving orders from a uniformed officer. Farther out, in the light of Yavin's sun outside the hangar, you see an two-legged, AT-ST walked and a pair of black-uniformed officers flanking a small group of humanoids that you can't identify...though they are definitely not in Imperial uniforms of any kind. And beyond them, in the area between the two Temples that make up the complex, you can see two Lambda-class shuttles, boarding ramps down.

But, more importantly, is the group of ten Stormtroopers being led by a sharp-featured human in an officer's uniform. At seeing you enter directly in front of them, all stop suddenly. The Stormtroopers and the officer all raise their weapons, but upon seeing you the officer raises his free hand to signal the troopers to hold their fire. His eyes dart between all of you, obviously surprised but also looking very critically. Eventually, his gaze returns to Kay, "Who the hell are you?"

*Garret and Yuul:*

"And Star Destroyers," Sya adds that in rather unhelpfully, then shakes her head and says, "Entire fleet up there and they aren't exactly in a friendly mood. I hope you people know what you're doing more than you seem to think you do..."


----------



## Shalimar (May 30, 2008)

(OOC what rank is the officer in front of us, what rank insigna am I wearing?  I believe it was Commander, or Lieutenant Commander.  Its important since Kay would treat a superior differently then she would a subordinate.  She should be able to figure out from her knowledge Beuracracy, if not from just general knowledge from working with Imperials on Corellia.)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 30, 2008)

Kay:[sblock]You are correct in that the uniform you're wearing bears the rank of Commander.

From the looks of it, the officer in front of you is wearing the insignia identifying him as a Lieutenant. Definitely below 'your' pay grade.[/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (May 31, 2008)

Kay looks at the questioning officer coldy, an expression brimming with disdain and contempt for one who was so far beneath her that he should be begging for permission to breath, let alone address her.

"Perhaps I did not hear you right.  I was rather close to the Data Center when the rebel scum blew it up, and my hearing must have been affected.  I could have sworn I heard...but no, no proper imperial officer would ever address someone so superior to him as what I thought I heard.  Certainly not someone who did not want to be held up as an example of Imperial Discipline.  Now lieutenant, I believe there is something a junior officer is suppoused to do when he meets a superior officer?" the corellian woman asks, her voice fairly dripping with scorn.

OOC:  Force Point on Fool's luck
Taking 10 on my deception check for a total result of 30.  Impersonating an officer is a -5 penalty but the Imperial Uniform and Storm Trooper armor should add a bonus for making it look realistic.


----------



## possum (May 31, 2008)

Lia stands still, her true form hidden inside of the Stormtrooper armor.  With her eyes, she takes in as much of the scenary as she can without moving her head too much.  A sliver of fear runs up her spine as she thinks that they just might be discovered, but she quickly suppresses it.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 31, 2008)

*Interior Group:*

Info:[sblock]You'll be glad to know that all three of you in disguise are being believed so far. So no problems there for the moment.

As for Kay's Deception...any extra bonus provided by the uniforms is negated by circumstances outside of your control. Which means its a 25 against his Will defense, which is enough to beat it. Stormtroopers are also easily 'beaten' on that end, too.[/sblock]

"I...apologize...ma'am..." he didn't seem at all intimidated by Kay's stern voice, but there was definitely a look of mild confusion now across the man's features. For a moment, his muscles relaxed and he lowered his blaster pistol. Around him, the Stromtroopers also lowered their weapons, though they said nothing at all.

Instead, the Lieutenant bowed his head in the slightest of apologies, "I was told that there were only a handful of technicians and guards in this section. Obviously I was...misinformed. If you will excuse me, my men and I had orders to investigate the explosion. It seems you have found the culprits but I must perform a thorough search of the area once more in case there are any more Rebels hiding in the walls."


----------



## Shalimar (May 31, 2008)

"Very well, the emperor only knows who let this filth slip through in the first place.  If we hadn't captured them we would have lost all of the Rebel Data.  Carry on."  Kay says before gesturing the prisoners and the two ersatz storm troopers around the officer and his men and on towards the nearer of the pair of Shuttles.


----------



## drothgery (May 31, 2008)

Istara does her best to look defiant, and nothing like the daughter of the owner of a major weapons conglomerate.


----------



## Blackrat (May 31, 2008)

It was lucky that Deurr had to wear a helmet at all times. Had these imperials seen the smile on his face the cover would have been blown. He was quite impressed on how the human female had swindled them and for probably the first time in his life, felt genuine admiration for an "unpure".


----------



## Yeoman (May 31, 2008)

Dr. Viria does her best to mimic the stoic pose of the other stormtroopers. _I don't believe it, they're buying it...I need to buy that girl a drink next planet we hit._


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 1, 2008)

*Interior(Going on Exterior...) Group:*

They did, indeed, buy it. After a short, somewhat awkward pause, the Lieutenant bowed his head again before motioning to the troopers with him. All of them quickly moved around you and your group headed towards one of the two Lambda-class shuttles you could see outside the hangar...specifically, the one that didn't have an AT-ST between you and it.

A few short moments and you were passing by another group of Stormtroopers accompanied by another man in an officer's uniform. He did not, however look like the more clean cut, high-born types that usually fit the uniform. There was a dirtied, gruff look to the man as he spoke to the squad of six Stormtroopers with him. Though you couldn't make out the exact words he was saying, there was definitely a more familiar tone being used than was normally expected. He didn't seem to be shouting orders as much as actually speaking with the troopers on a more even level.

As you got close, his eyes shifted to all of you, one by one and watching carefully, though not missing a beat in whatever speech he was giving to the troopers. Still, there was a somewhat uncomfortably critical look in his eyes.

Off to the left between the Imperials and the AT-ST, you can see a group of three humanoids: two humans and a blue-skinned Duros. They're on their knees and, have their hands behind their heads, all looking down at the dirt silently as the Imperials with them yell angrily.

Kay:[sblock]From the way the man carries himself, it doesn't look like he's an Army Officer. In fact, he looks a bit like a Stormtrooper out of the armour. He also has a blaster rifle at his hip rather than a pistol like most officers carry.[/sblock]

Viria:[sblock]The Duros you see to the left looks to have some significant wounds. Even from this distance, you can see a blaster burn on his shoulder and a long slash mark across the side of his head that looks to be bleeding.[/sblock]

Istara:[sblock]Of the three to the left, you recognize one of the humans. Its a young woman that worked in the command center of the base and had been one of the technical specialists that helped to organize the base's scanning operations to check for Imperial troops on the ground before the invasion occurred. Her name was Ines...Sara Ines, though her rank doesn't immediately come to your mind.
[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Jun 1, 2008)

Istara hoped Kay would find a way to get the other prisoners with them. She had only one idea for how to tell her how important this was without blowing their cover, and that had a very good chance of getting herself killed.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 1, 2008)

Kriffing hell, Kay thought to herself when she saw the prisoners.  It was the smart thing to leave them, to save who she had the best chance of saving, but that didn't matter.  The rebellion was not about being, it was about doing the right thing.

She stepped aside and allowed the fake prisoners and storm troopers to pass her, looking over her teammates as they went.  Nodding to herself, she marched along beside them until they came even to the real storm troopers and prisoners.  "Halt.  If they are going to be interrogated we can all go up on one shuttle."  She told the others and then strode over to the imperials berating the 3 rebels.

[OOC: can I notice anything about imperials like their ranks?  Distinctive markings?]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 1, 2008)

OOC:[sblock]Methinks there's a bit of confusion on direction/location. The three others you've spotted are over by the AT-ST and the two other officers...while you guys are near the group of stormtroopers+officer since that was the way to the closest of the Lambda's. To help out, here's an updated map...





[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Jun 1, 2008)

Lia risks look at the prisoners, wishing that there would be some way to free them without attracting attention to themselves.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 1, 2008)

OOC: I knew which set of Imps we were near,  Kay waited until we were in front of the one shuttle, and then she left the group and headed over to the Officers and prisoners in front of the second shuttle.  So, what can Kay tell about officers 3 and 4?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 1, 2008)

*Interior Group:*

Kay:[sblock]Okay, sorry for the confusion. On my end, that is.

As for the two Officers, they wear no rank insignia that you can see. Its not something you've seen often, but you're fairly sure the only time you've heard of it is with ISB agents in the field.[/sblock]

As Kay approaches the other prisoners, the two Imperials simply turn their heads to regard her with what can only be described as disdain. When she gets close enough, the shorter of the two, who looks like the kind of man more suited to desk work than being out on a jungle world like Yavin,asks slowly, "You...require something?"

Off to the side, the bulky head of the AT-ST remains motionless, though through the two viewports open in the cockpit, at least some movement can be seen.

The rest of the group do not get very close to the shuttle before a voice calls out, "You! Hold it. Where are you taking that scum?"

Turning around, you see the group of six Stormtroopers you had previously passed by now focusing this attention on you, with the Officer pointing his blaster rifle at you in a somewhat dismissive way.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, kriff, I guess easy isn't for the rebellion, or me in general.  Kay thought angrily, wracking her brain for a second while she tried to think of something to say that would pass muster with Imperial Intelligence.

"I am transporting my captives and the captured computer equipment up to the fleet for analysis.  It would be efficient use of resources to escort your prisoners to the interrogation area as well. Shall I escort them or will you prefer to keep them here?"   Kay asks, doing her best to maintain calm and composure in the face of what might be professional spies.

(Bluff 1d20+20+1d6 (Force Point) = 39 
Persuasion 1d20+20 = 36

I do not know if it is meaningful AMG, but Kay had the others stop moving before she went over to the ISB officers.  At the moment unless one of them is doing something else, Viria and Lia are simply standing and waiting with their guns on the prisoners, not approaching the ship)


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 2, 2008)

_It's hard to be stoic, when the inside of this armor smells like a dead bantha. I can't wait to ditch it out an airlock._ Viria thinks to herself as she stands "guard".


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 4, 2008)

*Interior Group:*

_Kay:_ The two Imperial agents looked between one another for a short time, obviously considering what had been offered. After a somewhat uncomfortable silence, the shorter one looked to you and spoke in a tone that barely masked contempt, "Our orders are to personally interrogate any Rebel agents whom we deem...high profile," he motioned casually to the three next to him, all three looking to Kay carefully, "I am quite sure that at least one of these knows the destination of the remaining Rebels."

The taller of the two then looked past Kay, speaking in an uncomfortably soft voice for a man in an Imperial uniform, "Unless you have reason to believe your captives have such information, Commander, we have no use for them or for you."

_Others:_ While Kay was speaking with the two Imperials, the Stormtrooper and their commander had not lost their interest in any of you. While the troopers themselves had no moved, their uniformed commanding officer took a few steps closer and motioned with his blaster rifle at Lia, "Do not ignore a superior officer, trooper! Where are you taking these prisoners?"


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 4, 2008)

Kay, listens to the replies cooly, affecting the behavior of the imperial intelligence officer that had been assigned to her CorSec section, a particularly superior and smug woman named Adrial Stroog.  An ugly name for an ugly woman.

"Actually I believe it is possible that they may know, they were in the Data Center working to destroy the data and were carrying computer equipment.  My orders are to transport all computer equpment and those found with it up to the fleet as quickly as possible.  If your orders are to interrogate them, but they do not say where this must occur I would suggest you join me." she says, her hands clasped behind her back, out of view.  She clicks the comm unit 3 times to let the ship crew know they needed help and hoped they'd target the ATST first as the biggest threat.  With the confusion maybe they could break the prisoners free, or at least give them a chance to run.

"As you wish,"  she says, starting to turn back to the rest of her team.


----------



## possum (Jun 4, 2008)

"I've been ordered to watch over these prisoners so that we can take them to the fleet ourselves," Lia replies with the cover story that Kay was spinning to the Imperials at that very second.  "They managed to destroy the com station before we were able to get any info out of it.  I'm sorry for not saying sooner," she quickly adds.  "It's usually her," she says, pointing to Kay, "who answers the majority of the questions."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 5, 2008)

*Interior Group:*

_Kay:_ Before you could get more than a few steps away, one of the Imperials said simply, "There has been a slight change in procedure, Commander. Lord Vader has ordered that all prisoners be taken to the _Executor_. I would advice you not to stay long, however."

"And do you require any assistance in taking the computer equipment to a shuttle?" the other asked, sounding surprisingly helpful compared to his previous words, "Two Stormtroopers seems hardly enough to do the job effectively and I can authorize you to take command of a full squad."

_Others:_ The officer was silent for a moment, looking carefully at Lia and obviously trying to find something. He didn't seem to find whatever it was he was looking for, however, and just shrugged, "Sending in the damned bureaucrats to command soldiers everywhere and all they seem to be good at is losing good men. All but the two of you lost in that explosion?"


----------



## drothgery (Jun 5, 2008)

Istara watched the proceedings, her nerves on edge. She had thought Kay's plan a good one, or at least worth trying. And now it seemed on the edge of falling apart. The handful of them could seize a shuttle. An Imperial Star Destroyer was another matter entirely.

K2 knew the signal to launch her blaster back into her hands, and Istara was almost ready to give it. There might be little chance of fighting their way out from here, but once they were on the _Executor_ there would be none. And she had few illusions of how well she would stand up to an interogation droid, which would mean her father would be in prison at best by the time the Imperials were done, and the Kandorian Heavy Industries pipeline of weapons to the rebellion would be gone with him. Better to be killed here and now than let that happen.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 5, 2008)

"Lord Vader?...No we would't want to keep him waitng."  Kay says nervously, about what she figured an imperial officer might do if there was a possibility that Vader would be displeased with her.  She did give the pair a slight 'see, I was right' look, but let it fade quickly.

"That will not be neccessary.  Between my stormtroopers and the flight crew there should be no issues." she says, her voice hardening a bit as she continues. "If you have them properly bound.  Blasters do have stun settings, and Storm troopers do seem to enjoy shooting Rebels, perhaps I will indulge them." the last was said loud enough for the 3 prisoners to overhear.

Drawing her blaster, she points it on the prisoners and gestures them towards the Lambda shuttle her own guards are closest to.  Her voice cracking like a whip. "Move, now."


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 5, 2008)

"You heard her, get moving before I forget where the stun setting is."


----------



## possum (Jun 5, 2008)

_Vader?!_ Lia hears in the distance, fear gripping inside of her.  Just a few months ago...  

"We lost good people inside there," Lia replies to the troopers question, her voice shaking somewhat.  Hopefully, she thinks, the Stormtrooper will think it's just the feeling any soldier gets when he watches his brothers in arms killed.

"Yes, sir!" Lia replies when Kay orders them to move the prisoners towards the _Lambda_ shuttle.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 5, 2008)

*Interior Group:*

Just as Kay finished speaking, there was a beeping sound from the shorter of the two Imperials. He quickly retrieved a comlink from his breast pocket and, upon hitting the activation switch, was greeted with a voice that was not trying to stay quiet, "Sir, you'll want to get in here! We've captured a rebel matching the description of one of the men you were looking for."

"Hold him there." the Imperial then switched off the comlink and looked to his taller associate and said one word, "Dodonna."

Something unsaid went between the two men before the shorter officer immediately headed into the hangar at a brisk pace. As he left, the other Imperial seemed to completely forget what had happened and kicked the Duros in the back, "On your feet! All of you!" as they slowly complied, eyes on Kay's blaster, the Imperial looked to her, "I will accompany you to the _Executor_, Commander."

Without waiting for a response, his own blaster aimed at the backs of the three prisoners, the Imperial walked slowly behind them as they were guided to the rest of the group. Behind him, the head of the AT-ST slowly moved to follow, though the vehicle itself remained in place.

Upon seeing the approach of Kay, the Imperial, and the other prisoners, the troopers that had been speaking with Lia immediately back away. The uniformed man even lowered his rifle, and it was easy to tell he didn't want to be near the man that was following behind the three Alliance prisoners.

*Garret:*

In what was becoming a boring, almost frustrating silence within the ship, a new sound joined in with the usual humming of the computers and equipment. It was a rapid, low beeping sound that was usually characteristic of sensors.

Right on cue, after checking the readout on the display, Kyne said, "Garret, I think we've got a problem. It looks like there's a squadron of TIEs patrolling this way. I don't think they'll see us if we stay down like this, but they'll give us hell if we're trying to get off this rock."


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 5, 2008)

Kay hides her shock at the sudden change of attitude by the imperial and feels her gut plunge at the name Dodanna, he was a general, the one who was theoretically in command of Yavin, and kay herself.

The corellian woman marches in step with the intelligence officer towards the Lambda shuttle.  Once the Officer's prisoners are aboard, she gestures her own team up, standing on the ramp and tapping the door til all of her people are in and then hits the control to close and seal the shuttle.

Once the ship is sealed the former security officer moves up next to the Imperial officer, still holding her pistol on her 'prisoners'.  She would wait until they had taken and help was further away for the imperials.  Then she'd shift her aim and put a stunbolt right in the supercilious twit's spine.  Overall things had worked out better than she had thought possible, between her team and the other 3 rebels they should definitely be able to take the ship before they reached the Executor and would even capture a highly placed Intelligence asset to boot.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks like she has some real skills in talking, Deurr thought to himself as he saw the human getting the prisoners for herself. Though the man who followed didn't look to be very friendly. Deurr moves his hands nervously in the binders, being carefull not to let them fall off.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 6, 2008)

*Interior Group:*

The shuttle's interior wasn't as cramped as it could have been. The passenger area was lined with benches that were currently unoccupied. In fact, heading up the boarding ramp and into the main hold revealed that the entire rear section of the shuttle was empty.

Looking back across the boarding ramp to the cockpit, though, revealed two black-uniformed pilots. One of them was looking over the back of his chair at the newcomers, but said nothing. He would have obviously seen you approaching so it wouldn't have been a surprise to see anyone boarding.

"Pilot, take us to the _Executor_ immediately," the Imperial escorting his own prisoners ordered without even bothering to look back to the cockpit. His focus remained one the prisoners save for one quick glance at Kay after she had sealed the boarding ramp behind them.

In a short few moments, the shuttle was slowly rising off of the ground, only truly noticeable because the door to the cockpit was open and it was possible to see out the viewport as the treeline slowly dropped out of view.

OOC:[sblock]Old WEG map of the shuttle's interior is attached for reference.

Any change of plans with the two pilots now, or are you guys ready for Kay to just stun the Imp and jump the others?  [/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Jun 6, 2008)

Istara was careful to make sure her droid could see where she was; the clothes she wore were not well-suited for concealing weapons or security gear, so all had gone into K2's storage units. The blaster, in fact, had gone in a compartment she hadn't know was there, which would let it launch her blaster to her at some range.

She was on edge though, waiting for Kay to signal it was time to make their move.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2008)

As soon as she saw the shuttle lifting through the viewscreen and head up through the trees Kay acted.  Moving like a coiled sand panther from her homeworld, Kay exploded into motion bringing her heavy blaster pistol up to the officer's ear she unleashed a stun bolt right at the middle of it.  Not even bothering to check the result of the surprise attack she dashed forward towards the door to the cockpit, intending to get through before the pilots could close it, trusting in the other 7 rebels to finish the officer.

(OOC:  If its a surprise attack all she can do is attack, PBS in effect so +8 to hit, 3D8+7 stun damage.  Kay will spend a force point on the attack to help make sure she will hit, I don't have my book on me to know all of the bonusesand penalties that might apply.)


----------



## possum (Jun 7, 2008)

As Kay fires her shot at the officer and rushes towards the cockpit of the shuttle, Lia brings up her stolen E-11 rifle and fires a stun bolt of her own at him.  

Stun attack on officer (1d20+6=22, 2d8+3=11)


----------



## drothgery (Jun 7, 2008)

Istara makes what would seem a resigned gesture, closing her eyes and bowing her head, but K2 recognizes it for the signal it was, and launches her blaster to her. Disposing of the false bindings while catching her weapon was a bit more difficult than she'd thought it would be, but she managed. Having set her blaster to stun before she loaded it into the droid, she fired at the nearest 'real' imperial.

[sblock=OOC]
catch blaster; use FP if necessary (1d20+2=8, 1d6=5) (FP used)

atk; dmg (1d20+5=22, 3d6+5=12) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 7, 2008)

OOC: Possum, the 2D8 in the book for stun is incorrect.  The real stun damage of a weapon is = to the regular damage except for the stun baton.  The real damage is 3D8+3.


----------



## possum (Jun 7, 2008)

OOC: Thanks for the heads up, my printed off sheet of errata's in another room.

Revised stun damage. (1d8+11=14)


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 7, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
My apologies, as I don't have my books in front of me, but would it be possible to drop the heavy rifle in front of Deurr, and then draw my concealed pistol as I head towards the cockpit? I figure two pilots and two guns to intimidate the pilots up there.  If it's ok, then I'll edit my actions in. If not, I'll do as much as I can. Stupid business travel making me forgo my books.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 9, 2008)

*Interior Group:*

Combat Info:[sblock]Alrighty. Yet again you guys are getting the jump on unsuspecting Imperials so you get another surprise round. Though the exact lettering of the rules could probably leave it up to debate, the Imperial and the pilots definitely aren't 'aware' that you guys are opponents. 

Sooo...Initiative. Istara 10. Lia 29. Kay 30. Viria 5. Deurr 19. Yes, two 20s and two 1s were involved in that. I really don't know what's up with these dice. Puts us at Kay, Lia, Deurr, Istara, then Viria.

Kay's stun shot against the Officer is a 25 and is a hit without any need for a Force Point. 23 stun damage...that's enough to drop him two steps on the condition track and does 11 damage to him.

That brings up Lia. Her attack also hits and does 7 damage. 

Deurr...need an action for him.

Istara does need to use a force point to catch the blaster. DC 10 is a safe bet for catching it. So that +5 puts it over the top. Though I have to say that catching the weapon would be analogous to drawing one, at least taking up a swift action so that's all she can do for the surprise round.

Viria CAN drop her rifle in front of Deurr, but that's all she can do for the surprise round since you only get a single action of any kind.

So...before we move farther, an action for Deurr and clarification on Viria's.[/sblock]

Before the Imperial could take notice, two blasters shifted their aim right at him. In quick succession, both Kay and Lia easily hit the tall human, who stumbled back a step before somehow managing to retain his balance and stay on his feet. There was a sickly look on his face, though, and it definitely looked like a simple gust of wind might be able to drop him down to the deck plates.

The sound of the shots were obviously noticed by the pilots, one of whom spun around and looked to see a Stormtrooper firing on a superior officer. Though the three Alliance prisoners looked just as surprised, they also looked ready to act, especially upon seeing Istara's break out of her bindings and catch the blaster tossed to her from the R2-unit. It was suddenly very easy to tell that they weren't necessarily surrounded by enemies.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 9, 2008)

In a swift sweeping motion Deurr sheds the binders and leaps at the officer who had already taken two bolts. _Time to finish this_ he thinks starting to pound the man with his fists.

OOC: Unarmed +5, 1d4+4. I'm doing quite meager damage but not much else to do


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 9, 2008)

Reassured by the sound of the sound of the blaster rifle echoing her pistol, Kay rushes forward into the cockpit firing on the imperial who has so thoughtfully swiveled his chair to present a better target to her.

(http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1621017/ 
To hit with PBS = 21, Damage = 28 stun)


----------



## drothgery (Jun 9, 2008)

Istara's still taking a shot at the nearest 'real' Imperial.

[sblock=ooc]
re-copying dice rolls...
atk; dmg (1d20+5=22, 3d6+5=12)

Her blaster is set on stun.
[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Jun 10, 2008)

EDIT: Forgot that I beat Deurr in the initiative order.  

Lia fires another stun shot at the Imperial, hoping that the next one will send him down.

Stun attack (1d20+6=25, 3d8+3=15)


----------



## drothgery (Jun 10, 2008)

(Edits made my advice irrelevant.)


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 10, 2008)

"Duerr, take this from me will ya?" Viria tosses her heavy repeating blaster to the unarmed Duerr. _Please don't break it..._


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 11, 2008)

Combat Info:[sblock]Deurr's attack against the officer is a 13. No good there. Next is Viria tossing him the blaster, which is her action...as for how Deurr reacts to being in melee and having a blaster tossed at him. Well, I won't make assumptions. 

That's the end of the surprise round, and now the others are getting involved. Initiative for the others...Imperial gets a 23. Pilots get 24. Rebel captives get a 22. Makes our new order: Kay, Lia, Pilots, Imperial, Captives, Deurr, Istara, and then Viria.

So...Kay DOES make it into the cockpit easily enough. The 21 is a hit and he takes 14 damage...also, its enough to beat his massive damage threshold so he drops 2 on the condition track. For reference, he'll be Pilot 1. 

Lia's next. Since Deurr's in melee with the Imperial, that's a -5 penalty to the attack roll which makes it a 20. It still manages to hit him, thanks to the previous stuns. But, damage wise, he only takes 7 and there are no other effects.

That brings us to the two pilots. Pilot 1 draws his blaster and fires back at Kay. He gets a 25 and that's a hit. Kay takes just 6 damage, though. Brings her down to 34hp. Pilot 2 is busy flying the ship and using the comm...no fighting for him.

Imperial is next. He's using the Assault Tactics talent on Kay and succeeds at the Knowledge(tactics) check. Until his next turn, attacks on her do an extra 1d6 damage. He then takes a step back, putting him against the bulkhead, and draws his blaster.

Captives next...they're working together to try to get out of the binders. Not having any luck, however.

Back to Deurr...as a heads up, if he actually does want to catch that blaster rather than trying to pummel the poor Imperial, its just a DC 10 Dex check.[/sblock]

Before either of the pilots could seal off the cockpit, Kay was in. It wasn't as cramped as usual, since the four other seats were empty, but there still wasn't too much room to maneuver. Still, it was easy to line up a shot with the pilot that had turned around and put a stun bolt right into him. The impact of the bolt caused the man to jerk back into the chair though he remained at least semi-conscious.

He was, however, conscious enough to find his own blaster pistol and fire a shaky shot back at Kay. The red blaster bolt went up across her right shoulder, not directly hitting but grazing her enough that it still burned badly before hitting some consoles behind her and raining down a shower of sparks.

The other pilot looked over his shoulder a moment with panic on his face, but his hands were moving from the controls to his side. Hitting a switch, he quickly starting yelling, "This is _Vortex_, we're under attack! Rebels have boarded us and are trying to take control of the ship! Request assistance immediately!"

Lia, despite the fact that Deurr was providing problems by taking a swing at the Imperial in the hold, managed to line up another shot of her own. Shooting right over Deurr, her stun bolt caught the Imperial in the upper torso, getting an uncomfortable sounding grunt out of the winded man. 

Despite the fact that the Imperial looked terrible from the multiple stun blasts, he barked an order that echoed easily into the nearby cockpit, "Stop screaming and seal off the cockpit! Shoot that woman!"

As he spoke, he stumbled back into the wall of the bulkhead, now very much cornered. Still, he drew his blaster from its holster and raised it in a weary hand to the nearby form of Deurr.

Behind all of the action, the other captives started struggling with their binders. Between them, they seemed to be trying to work with one another to get the Duros' binders unlocked by fumbling horribly with the locking mechanism. As they worked, the young woman, Ines, spoke up, "A little help!"


----------



## drothgery (Jun 11, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Behind all of the action, the other captives started struggling with their binders. Between them, they seemed to be trying to work with one another to get the Duros' binders unlocked by fumbling horribly with the locking mechanism. As they worked, the young woman, Ines, spoke up, "A little help!"




"You heard her, K2." Istara says while lining up her shot. She didn't think it was a good idea to put her blaster down just yet.

The droid beeped at her, but she hadn't built in any combat modifications beyond the spring-loaded storage bay. So it rolled over to help.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 11, 2008)

Kay winced in pain, as the blaster bolt creased her shoulder, but gritted her teeth through the pain, it was like Sergeant Matthews said back in boot, you can whine later, after you survive when it'll be good for picking up nurses.  The nurses part of the advice didn't really apply, but the first part definitely did.

"A little help up here!" she calls out to the rest of the team and captives as she lines up a second shot on the first pilot.

Attack: 22, Damage = 19 stun


----------



## possum (Jun 12, 2008)

"Take care of him," Lia shouts, pointing her blaster rifle at the somehow still conscious officer.  She takes off towards the still open door, hoping to get in before Kay is left inside the cockpit alone.


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 12, 2008)

The doctor hurriedly grabs the blaster pistol concealed at the small of her back, flicks the selector to stun and takes a shot at the nearest imperial. 

[sblock=OOC]
Move action to draw her pistol, swift to set it to stun, and a standard to try and shoot someone who is still resisting. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 13, 2008)

Startled by Viria throwing him the blaster, Deurr instinctively tries to catch it. If he does, he switches it to stun and takes a shot at the officer (provided he's still standing).


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 16, 2008)

Combat Info:[sblock]Alrighty...Deurr gets a 16 to catch the blaster and that's good enough. So, his stun shot to the Imperial is a 25. that's another hit...that does 21 stun damage. That's more than his damage threshold, so he takes 10 damage and drops 2 more spots on the condition track.

Istara's up...is it safe to assume she's aiming rather than taking another shot?[/sblock]

Deurr had no trouble at all turning to snatch the blaster rifle out of the air.  Also, thanks to the fact that the Imperial had basically pinned himself to the bulkhead by backing himself into it, Deurr was given a clear shot. His stun bolt hit the officer square in the chest, causing the man to slump back against the bulkhead and nearly lose his grip on the blaster in his hand. But he managed to remain up, though his eyes were only half open and he didn't look like he was all there anymore.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 16, 2008)

OOC: How did Viria's attack on the stunned twice imp do?  And Kay's second shot on the pilot?


----------



## drothgery (Jun 16, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]Istara's up...is it safe to assume she's aiming rather than taking another shot?[/sblock]



[sblock=ooc]If she'd be shooting through cover, she Aims, otherwise, she just shoots; in either case, it's not a surprise round any more so she can Aim and fire in the same round.

K2 will use his mechanics skill (+13) to try and free one of the prisoners.[/sblock]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 16, 2008)

Combat Info:[sblock]Didn't get to Viria or back to Kay yet since I wanted to be clear on Istara's actions. 

But, now that I am...

Istara doesn't have a 'clear' shot, so she will need to aim. With that, her attack is a 10. But, thanks to the poor Imp being -4 on the Condition track, that actually hits him still. That's 15 stun damage, and he takes 7 of it without any other effects.

As for K2...his mechanics is a 26. That just beats what he needs to do, so now the 1 of 3 captives is now free.

Now Viria's up. Her stun against the thrice(now)-stunned Imp is a 12. That hits and its another 16 damage. So, he takes 8 more. And he is still up, though definitely not for much longer.


That's the end of that round, and brings us back to Kay in the cockpit. Her shot against P1 is a hit and also beats his damage threshold a second time. Drops him 2 more on the condition track and also does 9 damage to him.

Lia's back up. A single move action will get her into the cockpit with Kay without any trouble. Want to shoot/something else also? In fact, that question could also go to Kay in the way of movement since she only attacked this round.[/sblock]

It was a bit difficult for Istara to get any kind of clear shot with Deurr in the way, but when he shifted his weight to one side, a moment was presented. The stun bolt hit the Imperial, having gone right past Deurr to do so. When it hit him, for a short moment, it actually looked like he was going to black out completely. Yet, somehow, his free arm snagged onto a nearby outcropping from the bulkhead and the man stayed up on his feet, blaster pistol now aimed more at the deck plates than anywhere near Deurr.

In the meantime, K2 was having no difficulty at all with the binders of the other Alliance captives. In a short few moments, he released the Duros' cuffs who was very thankful for the help and immediately went to helping free the other captives.

Back in the cockpit, Kay still had a clear shot to the pilot facing her. The slight injury she had taken did nothing to impair her aim, though it wasn't hard to aim when he was sitting right there rather stupidly. The stun blast from her blaster hit him easily, forcing the pilot back into the chair a second time, though this time his head snapped back and hit the top corner painfully. His blaster pistol dropped out of his hand, too, though it only fell into his lap.

Before he could scramble for it and before the second pilot could seal off the cockpit, Lia was in. It was cramped even more all of a sudden, with she and Kay squeezing in between the rear chairs, but there wasn't much the two pilots could do about it anymore.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 16, 2008)

OOC: Nothing else for Kay.  Next round she'll take another shot.  Until she gets a feat or talent that requires aiming she'll probably have quite a few rounds where she'll have left over actions.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 16, 2008)

If there are still 'real' Imperials standing by Istara's turn, she'll take another shot (Aiming if necessary); otherwise, she'll work on freeing a prisoner. K2 will move on to another prisoner to free.

She won't bother trying to make her way to the cockpit, as it's already getting crowded up there.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 16, 2008)

Deurr curses in ubese about the imperial but switches to basic to speak. "Why wouldn't you surrender?" He levels his rifle on the head of the officer and holds the trigger ready. He risks a glance at the others still in the hold and utters two words. "To cockpit!" nodding his head to that way, indicating he'll handle this one.

OOC: *shrug* Well we could as well keep him concious if we're taking him prisoner. Ready action to shoot if he doesn't surrender.


----------



## possum (Jun 16, 2008)

Lia takes aim at the copilot of the shuttle and fires off a shot.

Stun attack on second pilot (1d20+6=26, 3d8+3=18) 

Do stun settings have critical hits, because I rolled a nat 20 on my attack.  Both the stunning and critical sections in the Combat chapter don't say that it doesn't.


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 16, 2008)

The doctor moves away quickly towards the cockpit and fires a stun shot at the closest pilot.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 23, 2008)

Combat Info:[sblock]Okay...sorry for the delay, but I'm back and alive again.

So back to Lia. Though the other pilot has cover behind his chair since he's facing the other way, its not enough to prevent that crit. After looking into it in a few places beyond the books, I can't find any reference to crits and stuns being different, so I'm going to go with crits being 'normal' with stun shots. Since I can't find anything to the contrary, I'm willing to go with doubling the stun damage. 

And that means P2 gets 36 stun damage...that's just enough to reduce his HP to 0 before halving it. That means he immediately drops 5 spots on the condition track and is out.

That brings up the first pilot's turn. He turns and takes a shot at Lia...but gets a 1 thanks to condition track penalties.

The Imperial in the hold is up. Due to Initiative order and all that, his action is BEFORE Deurr readies his action on the demand for surrender. And that means he's going to take a shot at Deurr...though the attack roll is a 4 so no good there. 

Next up are the captives. The free one will help out with freeing the other two.

Now Deurr's up. So his action is readied in case the Imperial tries to shoot again. 

I'm going to assume this means Istara doesn't shoot at him, as he's it in the hold with the only other Imp up being the first pilot...though he's a bit away from her and there's no clear shot with both Kay and Lia up there. So, Istara makes a Mechanics check to free one of the other captives, and the first of the three will provide a bonus to the check for helping. With that, she gets a 25 and just manages to get them off. K2 gets a 29, and now all 3 are free.

Viria's last and can just squeeze into the packed cockpit. Kay is in the way enough to provide the pilot with some cover. Viria's attack is a 23, which is easily enough to hit. 16 total stun damage, and that is enough to drop him to 0 HP, so he's taken down to the bottom of the condition track and out like the other pilot.

That ends the round and brings us to Kay. Only real Imperial left conscious at the moment is the Officer cornered in the hold.[/sblock]

Despite the fact that the other pilot was still facing forward and trying to fly the shuttle, Lia was able to fire a stun bolt that hit him right in the back of the head. A gasp escaped the pilot before he simply fell forward onto the control panels with a loud, painful thud.

Next to him, the other pilot shifted his gaze a moment to see the other hit the console. His movements slowed and confused, the pilot reached for something on the panel, hitting three or four switches and buttons before seemingly finding the one he was looking for. With his other hand, he managed to pick up his blaster rifle and fire a wild shot that went into the shuttle's ceiling just above where Lia stood, showering her in sparks.

Just a moment later, all of your comlinks clicked before Garret's voice cut in, "Guys? Tell me that's you in that shuttle! I think we managed to jam that distress call but there's a flight of TIEs heading right for you! We'll be in the air in a second and should be able to help you out but you better get that shuttle into hyperspace before they send more than just a few TIEs!"

While Garret was speaking, clearly unaware of the situation inside the shuttle, the Imperial in the hold tried to fire another shot at Deurr. The blaster bolt went low, catching the deckplates right at Deurr's feet and leaving a black scorch mark. But the Imperial didn't seem to care that much about missing his shot, as he turned towards the tiny corridor leading to the cockpit and yelled. The sounds he made were likely supposed to be words, but somewhere between thinking them and speaking them they were lost entirely, probably due to taking so many stun bolts and only being semi-conscious.

On the other side of the hold, Istara and K2 were working to free the other Rebel captives of their binders. It took some work, and help from the freed Duros, but Istara managed to get Ines out of her binders while K2 got the third Rebel out of his. At first, the only nodded their thanks before looking up towards the cockpit, obviously wanting to help. It was immediately apparent, though, that their help was not needed. So, instead, the three sat back against the bulkhead. While the Duros simple patted K2's dome in thanks, Ines looked to Istara, obviously recognizing her, "Thank you for that."

The young man nodded and motioned towards the cockpit, "Smart move with that armour."

Back in the cockpit, Viria squeezed her way in and lined up a shot of her own over Kay's shoulder. It was an awkward angle, but it still wasn't too hard to hit the pilot with a stun blast since he was sitting just a meter or so away and facing them. The shot was enough to bring him down, causing the pilot to slump down into his chair before nearly falling out of it completely.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 23, 2008)

"Thank you." Istara said. "K2, it's time to get yourself plugged in and plot us a course to the rendezvous point. I'm not sure I'd trust the internal computers for that until I've had my way with them for a bit."


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 23, 2008)

"Yes, Garret, it is us in the Lambda, and we have a nice load of imperial prisoners for Intel to give the once over, if we can get out of here."   Kay said stepping out of the cockpitt to blast the final imperial, and make room for those who actually could pilot the craft.

"If anyone knows how to fly these things, we could use the help up in the cockpit.  There are 6 crew stations and 7 of us, and I'm not a pilot."  the young woman explains to those in the hold.

(OOC: Attack Action on the Imperial  12 to hit, 24 stun damage)


----------



## possum (Jun 24, 2008)

"It's no _Wayfarer_," Lia says as she unceremoniously dumps the stunned pilot that she had shot to the floor.  "But I think I can do this."  She quickly removes the Stormtrooper helmet from her head and straps in to the seat's crash webbing.  "Someone get on these guns," she says.  "We've got TIEs on our tail."

Once in complete control of the vessel and strapped in, Lia begins to steer the Imperial shuttle out of the moon's atmosphere.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 24, 2008)

"I should be able to hold down the system operator's spot." Istara said, moving forward once the stunned prisoners had been passed back. "Good reflexes and custom-built weaponry can make me look like a passable shot with small arms, but I'll not try and make a fool out of myself running a blaster cannon."


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 24, 2008)

Once again Deurr raspes something incomprehensible to others and shoots the imperial officer in the back.

[sblock=In case any of the NPC's speak ubese]"Blasted human, so be it."[/sblock]

If the shot is finally able to drop the officer, Deurr moves to the gunner's post to strap himself in.


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 24, 2008)

"Whatever you need me to do, I'm on it. I know my way around a starship pretty well." The doctor straps herself into a seat, and starts manning whatever systems are free.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 27, 2008)

Combat Info:[sblock]Kay's stun on the Imperial is enough to, finally, bring that guy down. So that's that.[/sblock]

Returning to the ship's hold, Kay put one final stun bolt into the remaining Imperial. After everything he had taken, it was finally enough to cause him to drop his blaster pistol and then slide back against the bulkheads to the deck.

The three others were already on their feet by this time. Both the Duros and the human male did their best to help with moving the pilots out of the cockpit, while the woman simply tried to stay out of the way of everyone before asking, "Is there anything I can do to help?"

By the time Lia was situated in the pilot's chair, the shuttle was already exiting Yavin IV's atmosphere. Directly ahead, the blackness was interrupted by the huge, orange form of the gas giant, Yavin. A few of the other moons could even be seen as smaller dots against the backdrop of Yavin, but there were also a great many other objects even closer.

Through the viewport of the shuttle, the Imperial fleet was not a hard thing to see. There were at least six _Imperial_-class Star Destroyers, four older and smaller _Victory_-class Star Destroyers, and a myriad of support ships that were harder to make out as they were mostly spread across the outer reaches of Yavin IV's gravity well. But dwarfing all of them was something new. Something gigantic. It looked like a Star Destroyer, except the massive starship had to have been nearly twenty kilometers long. You had heard rumours about such ships being in development, and even reports of it in the sky when the blockade and invasion began, but seeing it was something else entirely.

"Why do they need a fleet with that thing here...?" it was the Duros, asking the question to no one in particular as he peaked into the cockpit to look at the Imperial fleet with a mix of fear and awe on his dull, blue-skinned face.

Once again, everyone's personal comlink clicked before Garret's voice piped in, "We're coming up behind you in the YT-2000, but that flight of TIEs is going to reach you before we do at this rate. Kyne says we're probably going to have more than just six of them soon, too, so we need to get out of here before the rest of the bucketheads catch on. Once we catch up, we'll try to cover you as best we can."

OOC:[sblock]Couple quick things. First, a brief of the situation. It'll take you guys only a minute to escape Yavin IV's gravity well, and that means you can safely jump to hyperspace at that point. However, the incoming TIEs are within about 20 seconds of you, with the others in the YT-2000 another 10 seconds behind them.

Obviously, we're going to jump into combat in just a bit, but twenty seconds is enough time for you guys to at least safely set up a plan of action(even if that's just moving really really fast), so I'll wait for my next post to do that.

Second is I'd like to get a more organized look at who's doing what on the ship. Currently, I know for sure that Lia is piloting and Deurr's taking up the gunner's station. That leaves free the Co-Pilot(which operates one of the weapons), System Ops, and two Auxiliary stations to assist if necessary.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Jun 28, 2008)

OOC: As per above, Istara's at System Ops.


----------



## possum (Jun 28, 2008)

Lia looks at the massive craft with fear and wonder in her eyes.  Has it ended so soon? she thinks.  She is only broken out of her fearful gaze at the Super Star Destroyer as the Duros speaks.  "Somebody get on that navcomputer," she orders to no one in particular.  "And we need more gunners!"


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 28, 2008)

OOC:  Viria should be the Copilot since she is the only other person profecient with the weapons.  I expect that Istara's R2 is handling the navgation.  The only person I don't see a role for is Kay, then again I had center stage earlier.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 28, 2008)

"K2 should be tying himself into the navcomputer right now." Istara said as she slid into the system operator's chair.

The droid beeped back.
[sblock=binary]
"I'm working on it"
[/sblock]

_I meant to be an officer's wife and a businesswoman. Perhaps just maybe to run father's company some day._ She thought. _I never thought I'd be in the command cabin of a ship under fire myself. Not even when I got involved in the rebellion. Anaxsi rarely send their daughters off to war. But this is something I *can* do._


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 28, 2008)

"Alright Lia, show us some fancy piloting tricks while Deurr and I shoot those bastards down. They don't stand a chance against us."  Dr. Viria flexes her fingers as she adjusts herself into monitoring sensors and weapon targeting. "These TIE pilots are in for a rude surprise."


----------



## possum (Jun 28, 2008)

Can I not use the Force point on this roll?  I got a nat 20.

"I hear you," Lia says as she swiftly works the controls, adjusting the speed to just outside of its normal limits with apparent ease.

Pilot check and Force point to increase vehicle speed by a square. (1d20+1d6+9=34)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 29, 2008)

Combat Info:[sblock]Consider the Force Point not used. Even without it, the 29 actually increases the shuttle's speed by 2 squares rather than just 1.

For the purposes of keeping this mostly sane, we'll jump into initiative order for the ships. So, we'll go by the ships and consolidate actions that way. Keep it abstract within the shuttle itself in hopes to not slow things down too much. If you guys would prefer individual rolls can do that quick but I feel like it might make things harder to do.

So Lia piloting means we use her for the roll. With size mod for the _Vortex_ factored in, she gets a 17. The TIEs get a 25. The crew back in the YT-2000 gets a 15. So TIEs, _Vortex_, then the YT-2000.

So...we'll also jump ahead just a bit to keep things moving. By the time the TIEs are within firing range of you, its 7 rounds to get to the point where you can safely make the hyperspace jump. I'll give a very rough little map of how things are looking in relation to ranges. Each spot is a 'square' as it were.

-------T---------V

This is after the TIEs turn All Out Movement, putting them within 10 squares of you guys and JUST within range of laser cannons. The YT is still out of range, but will catch up in another round.

So, hopefully this wasn't too confusing...one last thing is K2. He'll take 1 minute to finishing prepping the jump, which means at the end of the next 7 rounds, when you guys are in position to jump, he'll make his roll to see if you actually make it or not. So...actions then?[/sblock]

Though the ship didn't seem to like Lia's pushing on its engines, giving an slight screech for a moment before fading, the speed boost seemed to be enough to keep the small shuttle away from the advancing TIEs for just a little longer.

A quick glance at the sensors showed the TIEs, though. Six of them, approaching at a much faster speed than the shuttle could hold for long. They would be in range in seconds, able to swarm the shuttle not long after that. And sadly, it looked as if the YT-2000 carrying the others was still just a little too far behind, though the transport was moving faster than it shuold have been able to according to the computer.

Also of note, and arguably more worrying than the TIEs rapidly approaching from behind, was the Imperial fleet. Though it was scattered in a blockade pattern meant to seal the system off from larger traffic, smaller transports could easily find holes. One such hole was on the current course to a safe jump point out of the system. It was a large, open area of space that likely wasn't going to be open for much longer.

Slowly, one of the smaller _Victory_-class Star Destroyers was moving that direction, obviously in response to your escape route. It was still the best chance, and you still could probably beat the larger ship without getting swatted out of the sky.

Where the two humans you had freed had moved out of the way, finding seats in the main hold and trying not to bother anyway, the Duros was still standing in the hatch to the cockpit. He leaned there, watching over everyone to the viewport and mumbled, "Why can't things like this ever be easy?"


----------



## drothgery (Jun 29, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:


> Where the two humans you had freed had moved out of the way, finding seats in the main hold and trying not to bother anyway, the Duros was still standing in the hatch to the cockpit. He leaned there, watching over everyone to the viewport and mumbled, "Why can't things like this ever be easy?"




"We're in rebellion against an tyranical empire that controls most of the galaxy. If somebody told you this was going to be easy, somebody lied." Istara said, not looking up from her sensor plot. Fortunately the shuttle's shields had been raised from liftoff due to taking off in a combat zone, so she didn't have to do something obvious like raising them. With an ease that belied the fact that she had never done anything like this before, she patched the sensor data over to Viria's weapons plot.

[sblock=OOC]
Aid another on Viria's attack roll; Istara can't fail the Use Computer check.
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 29, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Don't mind if I let you do the math AMG ?[/sblock]
The Duros's eyes in his back were bothering Deurr somewhat and he irritatably responds while trying to get a clear shot at the closer TIE. "We're outlaws against a force that should be able to swat us like flies. Now sit down and let me consentrate." He takes a carefull aim with the controls and fires a hail of blaster-fire at the TIE.

[sblock=OOC]If my attack roll is 10-15 I'll use a FP to enhance it.[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Jun 29, 2008)

"I don't think it works that way..." Lia replies to the Duros.  "Now find a seat and get strapped in.  It's going to get a little bumpy."

You guys think I should use All Out Movement as well?  Of course, then it might make us have to dodge a VicStar while waiting for the coordinates to get in.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 29, 2008)

[sblock=OOCThe star destroyer will get where its going at the same time, regardless of its speed.  Just because we are going faster doesn't mean it will arrive in our flight path sooner, actually, getting past its intersection point before it gets there seems to be about our only chance of getting away.[/sblock]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 30, 2008)

Combat Info:[sblock]Going with the All Out Movement...the YT is doing the same to catch up, which ends the round.

6 rounds left to safe distance/plotted coordinates. Due to All Out Movement being 4x the normal speed, I'm willing to say it shaves off 1 round from the necessary distance to exit the gravity well, as otherwise it doesn't really seem to make sense to even do that. So, 5 rounds until that, but still 6 for K2 to finish plotting the jump.

That brings the TIEs up, and they also go All Out Movement again. However, due to being faster, they actually close the distance a bit more. They're now within 8 squares, and now just barely inside Blaster Cannon range.

------------
------------
--61--------
--52-------V
--43--------
------------
------------
------------

As a note, All Out Movement has a side effect in that the gunners canNOT shoot until the next round. That means this round you can, but if you go that direction again, no attacks until the start of the next round. Also on the note of shooting, the map has changed slightly to show ALL the TIEs, now labeled by number rather than a T for ease of targetting. 1-3 are actually the only ones within Blaster Cannon range, though 4-6 are still inside Laster Cannon range.

Hopefully that's not insanely confusing...but, you guys are up now.[/sblock]

It took a quick diversion of power, but Lia was able to coax even more out of the _Vortex_'s engines. But the shuttle was not nearly as fast as the TIE Fighters, which were actually gaining on them despite the speed. They were within range to fire now, according to the sensor data, but at least Lia seemed to be forcing them to keep up the chase for the most part.

The real problem, though, that distant _Victory_ Star Destroyer, was at least not moving too quickly. Its outer orbit in the system meant that it wasn't in firing range, at least, but its commander seemed determined to simply broadside the shuttle...though, from the looks of things, the Star Destroyer wouldn't be fast enough to get in the way.

A beep from one of the auxiliary consoles was clear above the general hum of both the engines and all the other consoles within the cockpit. Noting the unoccupied station and hearing Lia's remarks, the Duros quickly had a seat and examined the console. An odd sigh escaped him before he reported, "Long range sensors...I think that Star Destroyer is launching a few more friends for us."


----------



## possum (Jun 30, 2008)

"Don't they always... Lia sighs as she hears the report from the Duros.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 1, 2008)

Istara watches her tactical plot intently, feeding data to the gunners as soon as they were ready to fire.


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 1, 2008)

"Come on, targeting lock, come on..." The doctor waits for the targeting scanner to signal a lock before firing a shot.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 3, 2008)

Combat Info[sblock]Okay. Since the first few TIEs are in range, Deurr's going to attack, I believe.

Will just assume he's shooting at 2, dead 'center' behind the shuttle. His attack is a 1 with the range modifier and a bad roll...even a Force Point won't put that over the top to hit the TIE.

I'm assuming that Viria is still holding off on shooting, so the shuttle continues forward at its normal speed. Brings up the YT-2000, and they go All Out Movement to catch up. With some help from a pilot check, they're closing on the TIEs.

That's the end of the round. 5 left for K2 to finish with the coordinates and 4 to get out of the gravity well.

The TIEs move to catch up and then fire. None of them hit, though thanks to range penalties. You guys are up again, and here's the updated map...

----------------------
----------------------
Y-----------61-------
-------------52------V
-------------43-------
----------------------
----------------------
----------------------[/sblock]

With the TIEs closing in, Deurr was able to line up the rear cannons with the approaching ships. However, even with the help of the computer, they were still distant, small ships that were hard to see, sending his attack off in the middle of the fighter formation.

The six TIE Fighters broke up slightly to avoid the shot, but as they came together in a tight formation again, it was easy to see they were gaining on the _Vortex_. And, finally, they began to fire. Streaks of bright green shot past the cockpit of the shuttle, some close enough to graze the shields, but it was clear the TIE pilots were having troubles of their own hitting the shuttle at such a distance.

At his console, the Duros continued to report on the sensor readings, "It doesn't look like more TIEs...whatever that Star Destroyer has coming after us is too big for that. Its still too far off to see clearly, though."

The story was true to the naked eye, as well. Through the viewport, the wedge-shaped _Victory_ destroyer could be seen slowly moving towards the shuttle's course. And, moving underneath it as a dark shape against Yavin's orange backdrop, was a smaller object that was too hard to make out.

Kay:[sblock]While all of the consoles, switches, and controls aren't exactly like home to you, not everything about them is impossible to understand. Generally, blackness and a few sparks along a section aren't considered good, as far as you know. And one of the panels just over your head looks just that way, with some obvious blaster scoring to complement the rest of it.[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 3, 2008)

Impossible to hit that far. But do keep them that way! Deurr comments to their pilot while lining up another shot. At least they can't hit either without some serious luck.

OOC: I'll keep firing at the same target again. Once again, if my attack total ends up between 10-15 I'll use FP to enhance it.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 3, 2008)

"Someone may want to take a look at this."  Kay calls out and points to the sparking panel.  "I'm not sure what this panel is for, but if anyone knows how to fix it, it would probably be good.  I think someone shot it in the fight."


----------



## drothgery (Jul 3, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> "Someone may want to take a look at this."  Kay calls out and points to the sparking panel.  "I'm not sure what this panel is for, but if anyone knows how to fix it, it would probably be good.  I think someone shot it in the fight."




"Can you cover sensors while I take a look at this?" Istara asks the Duros, getting up. "I'll see what I can do." She tells Kay.


----------



## possum (Jul 3, 2008)

"What is that?" Lia wonders as she futily squints to see what has been launched by the _Victory_-class Star Destroyer.  "A Skipray?" she thinks out loud.  She continues flying towards freedom, electing to keep from firing due to the range.


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 4, 2008)

"Come on little fighters, come out and play!" The doctor waits patiently for a fighter to come in range of her guns before opening up with them.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 6, 2008)

Combat Info:[sblock]All the TIEs are still out in Long range for the weapons, so a -10 to the attacks still.

With that in mind, Deurr's gets a 5 due to that penalty so no Force Point use there.

Will go ahead with Viria's attack, since they're technically still in range. Even with the penalty, she gets a 15, which JUST manages to hit. So shall assume that its T2 in the center taking said damage...which ends up being 50 damage. The DR drops that to 40, but that still beats it massive damage so not only does T2 take 40 damage, but its down one spot on the condition track.

That brings up the YT, which after moving as fast as it can again, is finally in range of the TIEs. And THAT ends the round.

4 rounds left for K2, 3 for safe range to jump.

Brings the TIEs up, which move/shoot again. 1, 2, and 3 all shoot at _Vortex_. Due to range penalties, all miss again. 4, 5, and 6 turn and head for the YT and shoot that way. 6 and 4 miss, but 5 crits. Disturbingly enough, that means one TIE takes out the YT's shields entirely, drops it one spot on the condition track, and does 71 damage to the freighter.

That brings you guys up again and uh...watch out for wayward 20s. 

--------------------
--------------------
--Y----6-----1------
-------5-----2-----V
-------4-----3------
--------------------
--------------------
--------------------[/sblock]

Taking aim again, Deurr's fires off another shot from the shuttle's blaster cannons. Still, the TIEs managed to slip out of the way with little trouble. This, however, ends up putting the center-most of them right in line for Viria, with her shot connecting easily on its right wing panel and almost sending the entire starfighter into a spin before its pilot somehow managed to gain control of the craft.

Seemingly not noticing this damage, the TIE and two others continue forward, firing wildly and causing more green flashes to encompass the viewport before continuing onwards into nothing. The other three TIEs, however, spun around in reaction to the YT-2000's approach from behind, and from a quick glance at the sensors, they were firing and at least one shot connected squarely with the freighter...though there was nothing from the comm.

Within the cockpit, the Duros nodded to Istara as she got up, but instead chose to respond to Lia's words, "I just can't make that thing out...its too far for the sensors to pick up."

But looking closely, Lia was beginning to see its shape as more than just a dot in the sky beneath the wedge of the Star Destroyer. It was almost like a flying box and white against Yavin's orange backdrop...there were few ships that the Empire employed of even that basic description coupled with its size, meaning it was most likely an Imperial Assault Shuttle, commonly used in boarding ships and almost always fully loaded with stormtroopers.

When Istara was able to get a look at the panel above her and Kay, she found it difficult to accurately place exactly what it had been. The blaster bolt it had taken had severely damaged the section, and it still had that smell of burnt electronics and ozone. Despite that, though, with its location compared to other systems and what you could make of what was left, it was likely connected to either the sublight drives or the hyperdrive. The former was working, obviously, and K2 had not reported any problems while he was working on plotting the jump, so there was the distinct possibility it was simply a monitoring system rather than anything vital.


----------



## possum (Jul 7, 2008)

Lia continues to fly the shuttle away from the TIEs, keeping a close eye on the droid working on the astrogation data.  "How much longer?" she asks.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 7, 2008)

OOC: Yes, starship crits are evil.

"I'm an economist, not an engineer." The noblewoman says under her breath. "I hope this isn't important. I'm going to see if I can get the shields back up."

OOC: Attempt to recharge shields.


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 8, 2008)

"Alright, now to finish them off before they return the favor!" 

[sblock=OOC]
Continue to try and shoot down the fighters, before we're critted to death. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 10, 2008)

Combat Info[sblock]First off, you guys are still fine. No hits at all and the shields are in good shape. Its the YT back behind you that took a major hit.

In the interest of moving things along, won't just slow down for changes in possible actions/etc. With that in mind, will assume Deurr also takes another shot this round...but will do Viria's attack on T2 again first. With range penalty still there, Viria gets a 14. BUT, this hits T2 thanks to it dropping down the condition track already. So, T2 takes another 52 damage, and that's more than enough to take it down.

Deurr's shot next...assuming he shoots at T1. Attack is a 2 due to range, so no good there.

Now the YT is up. They fail to recharge the shields, but do manage to reroute power and no longer -1 on the condition track. Their pilot also fails to pass the check for increasing vehicle speed. Not a great round for them.

Another round over. 3 left for K2, 2 for safe range. 

TIEs are up. Again, 1 and 3 shoot at your shuttle. They're now JUST within Medium Range for Laser Cannons, so -5 penalty to that weapon's attack now.  1 gets a 3, but 3 gets a 17 and that hits. The attack does 30 damage, but none of it gets through thanks to shield and damage reduction. However, because it beats the shuttle's SR, that drops the rating by 5. _Vortex_'s SR is now down to 20.

4-6 all attack the YT again. 4 misses, but 5 and 6 hit with an 18 and 21 each. T5 does 45 damage, and T6 does 31. That's 147 total damage to the YT. It only has 33hp left.

And you guys are back up.

-------------------
-------------------
--Y-6--------1-----
----5-------------V
----4--------3-----
-------------------
-------------------
-------------------[/sblock]

As the TIEs continue to gain on the shuttle from behind, Duerr and Viria continue to fire back at the smaller starships. But the distance still makes aiming difficult, and Deurr's shot goes wide and off into space again. Viria, however, strikes another hit on the center TIE Fighter, catching its cockpit with the shot and causing it to detonate into a small burst of flame and debris that force its wingmates to maneuver around as they continue their pursuit.

More bursts of green laser fire from the TIEs followed your shuttle, but this time only from one side. A moment later, the ship shuddered slightly as the other TIE's shots broke through the _Vortex_'s shields and struck the rear hull. It didn't seem to do any serious damage, but the shields were obviously weakened and the TIE pilots were starting to learn how to aim.

At Lia's question, K2's domed head spun around and a quick series of beeps and whistles escaped him before the dome turned back to the navicomputer where he was still working.

Binary:[sblock]Less then twenty seconds now. Stop rushing me.[/sblock]

The Duros continued to watch the sensor board in front of him, but was clearly a bit more rattled after the small shot they'd taken. His attention shifted from the console in front of him to the panel above that Istara had moved away from, and mumbled, "I don't like blaster scorched panels...important or not..."

By this point, the two other former captives had gotten up from their seats in the main hold to stand behind Kay, looking out the viewport as best they could and not doing a very good job of holding back the worry from their faces. The woman looked from the crowded cockpit to Kay, "Looks like we were more trouble than we're worth."

Then, suddenly, your personal comlinks clicked and Garret's rushed voice cut in through the static, "We've got a problem here! Shields are out...comm, too! Yuul and Kyne are already headed for the escape pod and I'm trying to convince our pilot friend to do the same! Any chance you guys can pick us up? This thing probably isn't going to hold on long enough to make the jump."

Muffled through Garret's voice, another could be heard arguing about something. It was too quite to make out the details, but someone had clearly taken offense at being subtly called stubborn. After Garret had finished, though, the voice picked up in volume enough to hear it was female, and definitely angry, "Don't listen to him, this thing'll hold!"


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 10, 2008)

Kay looks at the woman and shrugs.  "It wasn't getting you out that was the problem.  The pilots would have been able to get off a warning regardless.  Hopefully we will also be able to get some information out of that Colonel that was interrogating you."

"Hey, can we go back for them or would that screw up he computations?"


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 10, 2008)

*Garret:*

Things were not going so well for the YT-2000. Three of the six TIEs pursuing the others in the Lambda shuttle had, at first, not seemed like a problem at all. You were already in the upper gunner's position by that point, but that didn't last long. One of the TIE's got a lucky shot through the shields that hit the generator, taking them out entirely and doing a great deal of damage to the freighter.

The others had yelled at you over the comm to get back to the cockpit and help with repairs, but by the time you arrived the TIEs were even closer and firing again. Two of them managed to hit again, and without the shields to protect the ship, things got even worse. After everyone was tossed around from the impacts of the shots, the damage was easy to asses: The comm was out, shields were going to take too long to bring back online, and the sublight drives had taken a hit...though they were somehow still operating.

At that point, a practical decision had been made. From the damage to the ship, one more good hit would leave it dead in space, or worse. There was, however, a single escape pod that could hold all four of you even if it was a bit cramped. But when Yuul and Kyne retreated from the cockpit to head that way, Sya did not move, instead taking the pilot's chair and grumbling some curses under her breath.

After you had switched off your personal comm to the others in the Lambda, she glanced over her shoulder at you, "That escape pod is more of a death sentence than pushing on in this hunk of durasteel. If I'm going to die, it sure as hell isn't going to be in one of those things. I'll at least try to out fly these Imperial bastards. Getting shot down once today is more than enough. So you run to that escape pod if you want, but you three will be on your damned own. But if you want to be helpful then get back to that gunner's station and shoot at those TIEs!"

OOC:[sblock]...should be a safe jumping-back-in point now. Will run your actions just like everyone else's in ship-Initiative order. That's the TIEs, the Lambda, and then the YT.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Jul 10, 2008)

"K2 says he'll be done in less than twenty seconds."

_I know I'm missing something on that panel. But stay alive, first._ Istara thinks. With the cool confidence she'd used, she set to work.

[sblock=OOC]
Standard action to spend a Force Point to activate Fool's Luck for a +5 bonus to skills until the end of the encounter, and then take the first two of the three swift actions to recharge the shuttle's shields.

Mechanics check to recharge shields. (1d20+16=25) success, but since it needs 3 swift actions, won't be done until next round.
[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 10, 2008)

*Garret (Human Male Sniper 4)*

*Garret* shakes his head thinkg to himself "_Perhaps she would have learned her lesson the first time she was shot down._"

Looking to *Sya*, he grumbles, and then looks back to *Kyne* and *Yuul* saying "Lets give 'er a go. Heroes do not go quietly into oblivion." 

"Evasive maneuvers Sya. Let see if we can get the shields and comms up fellas..." he says with a slight hesitant air of command.

The Sniper then trotts to gunners mount and lines one up for a shot hoping that his elite marksmen training will come in handy with such an ungainly and unsophisticated a weapon. He gulps and then fires....


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 12, 2008)

"Yeah, one down! Keep it up!" Viria keeps trying to line up a clear shot to take out the fighters.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 12, 2008)

Deurr curses in his native language for his inaptitude to hit but continues to fire at the closest target. He is a bit impressed by the human's ability to take out one though.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 13, 2008)

Combat Info:[sblock]Okay...shields will recharge next round when Istara finishes the action.

Assuming Viria attacks T1...she gets a 12. No good.

Deurr's attack against T1 is a 13. Also a miss.

That brings up the YT. Sya is going to Fly Defensively. Being a trained pilot, that means +5 Dodge to the Ref Def for the ship. That means attacks are -5, though. If no attacks are made, Dodge bonus goes up to +10 as a heads up.

Takes Garret a move action to get to the turret, so he can still attack. I didn't post any stats for the ship since it was being fully run by me. Since I'm still doing the pilot stuff, I'll just give you the weapon stats. The ship has a pair of Double Laser Cannons(Atk +2, Autofire -3; 5d10x2 Damage). 

Assuming Garret fires at T6...attack is a 7. Sadly misses. Would have missed without the -5, if that means anything.

Yuul will move in and man the other turret...his attack is an 11. Yet another miss. Kyne moves to the cockpit and works on recharging the shields...he succeeds on the roll but since he moved, doesn't happen until next round.

That ends the round. 1 more until safe distance and 2 for K2 to plot the jump.

TIEs are up. They do the usual moving before shooting...1 and 3 fire at the _Vortex_. T1 gets an 11 and T3 a 9. Both miss. 4, 5, and 6 attack the YT. T4 gets a 21, T5 a 14, and T6 6. All miss the YT for a safe round finally.

...updated map and you guys are up again.

------------------
------------------
--Y-6--------1----
--5-4------------V
-------------3----
------------------
------------------
------------------[/sblock]

*Vortex:*

Though the fighters were closing in on the shuttle, they were playing it smarter than their now-destroyed wingmate by not charging after you by charging directly. They were taking rather odd maneuvers, making it difficult to aim to hit them and, from the way their own shots continued to streak past without striking the _Vortex_, harder for them to aim.

While Istara quickly worked to get the shields back to full strength, K2 reported that he would be done in ten seconds...if nothing went wrong.

On the opposite end of the cockpit, the Duros at his station swiveled his chair around a moment, "I uh. There are other ships approaching. I think we're fine...I mean, unless that transport coming at us gains a lot of speed or, or something really bad happens. But that other ship...the freighter. They're not far behind but once we jump everything's going to gun for them."

Behind Kay, neither of the other two former captives said anything for a moment. Eventually, though, the young man mumbled, "I hate this standing around. Damn starships...just give me a good blaster and I'll deal with Imperials just fine."


*YT-2000:*

By the time you were able to get into the gunner's station, the incoming TIEs were easy to see without any assistance from the computers around you. Sadly, they did you no good as your initial shots went wide. The controls felt a bit loose. Well, that and the TIE pilots were obviously trained to do what they were doing.

Thankfully, they didn't seem to be well trained enough. Outside your turrets viewport, the stars spun, the orange of Yavin dropped in and then out of vision, and then you could see bit of Yavin IV again. Somehow, through Sya's dizzying maneuvers, you caught sight of green bolts of energy streaking harmlessly past.

"That better be evasive enough for you, because this thing can't do much more without falling apart!" Sya's voice echoed down the short corridor and then up to where you sat at the gun turret. From how clearly you could hear her, it was likely that if Kyne was still in the cockpit he was probably deaf after that.


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 14, 2008)

"Hopefully we can keep them occupied long enough for the droid to get us out of here. How much longer do we need?"  The doctor continues to try and aim to bring down another fighter with her cannons.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeoman said:


> "Hopefully we can keep them occupied long enough for the droid to get us out of here. How much longer do we need?"  The doctor continues to try and aim to bring down another fighter with her cannons.




"Ten seconds." Istara says. "And I've just about got the shields back up to full strength."


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 14, 2008)

*Garret (Human Male Sniper 4)*

"Keep it up, Lt." Garret shouts to her amidst his stomach churning from the vertigo instilling flight pattern.

While lining up his next shot he shouts "Kyne, Yuul how are those shields and comms coming?".

When the moment is right he fires upon the Tie Fighters as best he can. If he can take the moment to aim he will, but most like that is not going to be at all possible.


----------



## possum (Jul 15, 2008)

"I think we should help them," Lia says in regards to those in the YT transport.  "I don't want to make the decision on my own, though, so what do you think?"


----------



## drothgery (Jul 15, 2008)

possum said:


> "I think we should help them," Lia says in regards to those in the YT transport.  "I don't want to make the decision on my own, though, so what do you think?"




"As long as K2 doesn't have to recalculate our hyper route, I'd say do it." Istara said.


----------



## possum (Jul 16, 2008)

"I think it'll be fine," Lia replies to Istara's question.  "Hang on, everyone," she announces to everyone, resting her fingers on the controls.  "We're going to help the other transport.  I'd reccomend hanging on."

With that final phrase, Lia swings the shuttle around, and fires at the nearest TIE fighter, only to watch the shot go wide thanks to her inexperience with vehicular weapons.  She curses at this and flies towards the shuttle anyway.

Attack TIE #4 (1d20=6) 

Forgot the -5 for non-proficiency, so that really missed.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 16, 2008)

OOC: Not that it matters, but did you include the +2 for a trained pilot using pilot-operated weapons?


----------



## possum (Jul 16, 2008)

No.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 17, 2008)

Combat Info:[sblock]First off, Istara finishes her action and that brings the _Vortex_'s shields back to 25.

Going down posting order to make things easier...so that brings up Viria's attack next. Attack is an 11...no good.

Based on past actions, will assume Deurr also fires at T1. His attack is a 12. Also misses.

So next is Lia moving the ship and then firing and missing T4. Good news for the range modifiers that are really painful here is that 1 and 3 are not at Point Blank range...so no penalties for the moment.

The YT is up now. Sya is again flying defensively, so the +5 Dodge/-5 to attacks again.

Garret's shot against T6 again is this time at Point Blank range...sadly, he gets a 7 so that doesn't hit.

Yuul fires at T6 also. He gets a 16, and we finally get another hit. T6 takes 52 damage. Drops 1 spot on the condition track as well. Kyne finishes recharging the shields from last turn and works on it again...will still take another swift action next turn to finish. Still, 5 shields for the YT rather than none.

End of the round. Due to changes in direction, 2 rounds until _Vortex_ reaches safe jump distance. K2 just needs 1 more round.

TIEs are back up. T1 and 3 attack the _Vortex_ again...both hit. Not only that, but T3 crits. That means T1 deals 29 damage to the ship...and the shields drop by 5. T3 deals 50 damage and drops the ship's shields by another 5 to 15. That brings _Vortex_'s hp down to 41.

T4, 5, and 6 again attack the YT. All 3 miss again.

_Vortex_ is up again...map has changed a bit due you guys turning around.

------------------
------------------
----6Y-------1----
---5-4-------V----
-------------3----
------------------
------------------
------------------[/sblock]

*Vortex:*

Though the starfighters were swiftly approaching the shuttle, it was not becoming any easier to actually hit them. With little trouble, the two incoming TIEs had no trouble weaving around the quick bursts from both Viria and Deurr's cannons.

It was just a moment later when Lia whipped the shuttle around in a swift, tight maneuver that suddenly brought the whole of Yavin IV into the viewport, along with the incoming form of the YT-2000 and the three TIE Fighters pursuing it. Still, they were a little ways out and against Yavin IV's backdrop, it was hard to clearly make out the ships to fire on without striking the already damaged freighter.

But as Lia's shot went off into nothing, the two nearest TIEs caught up to the maneuver and fired quick bursts of laser fire as they flew in a tight, flanking formation. Seconds after the viewport lit up with bright green flashes of energy, the shuttle shook violently from the starboard side. The shot penetrated the _Vortex_'s shields but thankfully only hit the stabilizer wing rather than anything vital. It was the shot seconds later that caused the most damage, ripping through the port shields and directly striking the shuttle's hull.

The entirety of the ship shook violently, throwing the two captives behind Kay back into the seats within the main hold. K2 was tossed against Istara's chair with a squeal, but he immediately went back to his station to finish up the jump calculations while complaining about pilots. Oddly enough, the previously talkative Duros did nothing but tightly grip the console in front of him and look around worriedly before turning his eyes back to the sensor station.


*YT-2000*

Sya was still flying in a series of rolls, tight loops that caused the bulkheads to groan, and half-spins that would have been nausea-inducing if not for the inertial compensator. It also made it extremely difficult to aim, though this time you at least managed to fire a bit ahead of a rapidly-passing solar panel.

Through the blur, you could also see green lances of energy as the TIEs failed to hit the freighter, and then another burst of red energy that must have come from below. Yuul's voice echoed up to you, "Hah! Hit one!"

A moment later, the comm unit attached to the targeting system you were using sounded with Kyne's voice, "Working on the shields...but internal comm's are up again!"

Sya then added, "That shuttle's coming back our way. They're taking heavy fire, too...going to see if I can get you boys a shot on them. I can keep us alive, but I don't think that _Lambda_ can maneuver like this hunk of junk can."


----------



## drothgery (Jul 17, 2008)

Istara kept at work on the shields, diverting power from non-essential systems and altering their profile on the fly to provide at least some protection.

[sblock=ooc]
Mechanics check to recharge shields (1d20+16=28) succeeds.
[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 17, 2008)

*Garret (Human Male Sniper 4)*

Garret's heart sunk greatly when he realized that they really needed jump coordinates otherwise there were going to be sitting ducks when the Lambda went into hyperspace.... 

"Yuul, we need jump coordinates otherwise we will be fending of all of these Ties our selves and I do not imagine that will go well. As soon as we get comms to the Vortex let them know our jump status....."

He shakes his head..... '_How could I not think of that._' as he leads the nearest Tie fighter and fires at it.


----------



## possum (Jul 17, 2008)

Lia shuts her eyes as she feels the effects of her likely mistake reverberates throughout the ship.  She maneuvers to hopefully get a TIE back into her gunsights and fires another shot at it.  

Attack same TIE (1d20+2=11, 2d10=5) 

Can I use a FP?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 21, 2008)

Combat Info:[sblock]Once again, Istara succeeds in recharging the shields. They're up to 20 now.

In an attempt to keep things moving/hopefully keep you guys alive...will assume Viria and Deurr continue to fire. Viria attacking T1 gets an 8. No good. Deurr against T3 gets a 26. That's a crit, and does 126 damage. T3 just went boom.

Lia CAN use a Force point, but it won't actually matter. Though she can use that to hit the TIE, it won't do any damage. Sadly, though the damage is 2d10x2, meaning its 10 damage from your roll, that's equal to the TIE's DR.

Brings up the YT-2000. Sya is flying defensively again.

Assuming Garret fires at T4...attack is a 16 and that hits. T4 takes 60 damage, just enough to destroy it. Yuul's firing at T6 again...he gets a 17 and that's another hit and 54 more damage to it. More than enough to destroy T6.

That ends the round. K2 is now DONE with the coordinates. That means turning around again will just take 2 more rounds to get out of the planet's gravity well.

The last two remaining TIEs are up. T1 follows the shuttle and fires again...it gets a natural 1. No way. T5 is after the YT and also fires...he gets a 19, and that's not good enough with Sya flying defensively.

You guys are up again.

------------------
------------------
-------5Y---------
---------V1-------
------------------
------------------
------------------
------------------[/sblock]

*Vortex:*

Out of the main viewport, the YT-2000 was easy to see now. It was not flying straight, though. Rather, the bulky freighter was whipping through a series of twists and rolls that seemed more appropriate for a fighter half its size, with red lances of energy flying out at odd directions due to the maneuvers. Three TIEs could be seen attempting to encircle the ship, but in quick succession, two of the fighters exploded into short bursts of flame. 

The shuttle was no longer flying so smoothly. While the vital systems seemed to be working, the bulkheads and the deck plates were shaking uncomfortably and there were uncomfortable rumbling sounds accompanying it. Still, beyond the damage to the hull, there didn't seem to be anything major that had been damaged.

The shaking did little to affect Deurr's aim, as his shot connected with the cockpit of one of the TIEs, immediately detonating the fighter and causing its wingmate to quickly bank away to avoid the debris. It was this maneuver that caused both Viria and Lia to miss, with both of this shots flying off just below the TIE as it maneuvered away and then swung in behind the damaged shuttle.

There were no more complaints coming from the other Rebels, more a determined focus on the situation in hopes that they would actually survive. But the louder sounds of the ship were broken by something else. A short, happy sounding whistle from K2 as he spun his head around to report that the coordinates were programed into the computer and they could jump as soon as they were out of Yavin's gravity well.


*YT-2000:*

Sya's maneuvering continued to be extremely random and an impediment to any kind of targeting, but it was reaching the point where you could predict when the TIEs would be in sight. At least they were flying straight enough. That meant that when the timing was just right, you were able to fire off a quick bursts of laser fire that hit one of the TIEs right across its solar panel. You were able to see a quick, bright flash before the freighter rolled away and all you could see was the orange of Yavin with black objects that must have been the Imperial fleet. Your targeting computer, however, reported the TIE was very much gone.

An excited cry echoed up the ladder to you from where Yuul was, and accompanying that another of the TIEs on the computer faded away. There was only one left that was approaching quickly, but its shots weren't connecting anymore.

"Not bothering to fix the comms!" Sya's voice echoed up to you again, "Kyne's getting the navcomputer online now. Apparently there were some preprogrammed coordinates so we'll just hit those and then jump to the rendezvous point after. Now keep shooting, dammit!"


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 21, 2008)

*Garret (Sniper 4)*

"Good! Keep it up Lt. Head towards the Vortex and perhaps we can use each others' flight path to line up a good shot."

*Garret* smiles slightly as he tries to maintain his concentration and tries to keep his reflexes ready to fire on the remaining Tie amidst the wildly erratic flight pattern.


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 23, 2008)

"Great shot Deurr! I'm guessing the droid is beeping like that because he's got our route plotted right? So let's ditch these imperial dogs before they shoot us out of space." The doctor continues to lay down a hail of laser fire to cover their withdrawal.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 24, 2008)

Deurr swears again in his native language but this time more approving. The shot was a nice hit straight to the cockpit. He continues to fire down on the other of the surviving Ties.

OOC: Shoot at #1


----------



## drothgery (Jul 24, 2008)

OOC: Err... guys, unless you will really want to play this out, AMG's said he's going to fast-forward through the rest of this scene.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 24, 2008)

OOC:[sblock]Yeah, guys...going to jumpstart us to the next part since this is essentially a foregone conclusion at this point with the only negating factor whether you guys die or not. I'd prefer to avoid another random crit this close to the 'end' and get us into some better stuff and it looks like its generally agreed upon.

Sorry for not mentioning it here earlier...could have sworn I had. Bah. Check the OOC thread. Should also be a new IC thread starting soon. [/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 28, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]
Sorry for the delay, I haven't been able to actually get back onto the boards in days. It just timed out. Sounds fine to me, and I apologize for the delay.
[/sblock]


----------

